# مناظرة هل صلب المسيح أم شبه لهم والتعليقات عليها



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ti0k4ScKHb0[/YOUTUBE]
*هذه هي المناظرة الثانية بين الأخ رشيد والشيخ عمار صالح موسى من السودان،  المناظرة تطرح موضوعا مختلفا عليه بين المسيحية والإسلام: هل المسيح صلب  كما تقول الأناجيل ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث، أم أن شبهه ألقي على شخص آخر  وصلبوه ظنا منهم أنه هو المسيح كما تقول القصة الإسلامية؟ كل طرف عليه  تقديم أدلته، والحكم للمشاهد*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2012)

نعم صلب المسيح والادلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2012)

*شايف ان مفيش مقارنة اصلا فى المستوى

الشيخ اللى بيناظره دا ومعرفش هو مين اصلا قاعد ينقل كلام من على منتديات مراهقين ولا قرا حاجة فى حياته ولا قدم اى مرجعية

الاستاذ رشيد فتح موضوع مهم وهو لغوش عليه ومردش ان من القرن الثانى ظهرت طائفة الدوسيتية وكان بتعتقد بهلامية المسيح من الناحية الجسدية وانه مجرد خيال حتى فى صلبه كان بالشبه والخيال 

والاخ المحاور لم يتطرق لهذة النقطة اطلاقا 

ولما ساله ادينى اسم طائفة واحدة مسيحية من العصر الرسولى امنت بان المصلوب ليس يسوع الناصرى

قاعد يهرتل ويقول الباسليدين ومش عارف حتى يقراها ولا عارف يقرا حتى المواقع الاسلامية اللى ضحكت على السذج امثاله

ولا يعرف ان باسليديس ماهو الا غنووووووووووووووصى وافكاره تطرق ليها ايريانؤس وكان فكره منحصر فى ان سمعان القيروانى لما حمل صليب يسوع اخذ شبه يسوع وصلب بدلا منه ولو عرف افكار الغنوصيين لما تتطرق لهذة الفضيحة الفكرية بتاتا 

والكلام دا بيدينه لانه اثبت ان فكرة الشبيه هى فكرة غنوصية معروفة فى المجتمع الهرطوقى المسيح وتطرق لها الاباء مستقيمى العقيدة وفندوها وصنفوها على انها هرطقات بعيدة عن الايمان المسلم وحتى فى رسائل القديس يوحنا تطرق للدوسيتية ونقضها بالتكيد على ان ضد المسيح هو من ينكر انه اتى فى الجسد  

منتهى الجهل ان يخرج انسان بمثل هذا المستوى يتحاور بدون مرجعية ودا حال امة كاملة كلهم شوية جهلة بلا مستوى علمى يترقى للحوار   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2012)

*النقطة التانية اللى قاعد يعيد ويزيد فيها وميقلهاش طفل رضيع قرا كلميات صغيرة من الانجيل فمبال بحال انسان داخل يتحاور معنا على اساس انه دارس 

ما قاله يسوع فى عيد المظال على مسامع اليهود
**33 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا بَعْدُ، ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
*34 سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا».*
*35 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: «إِلَى أَيْنَ هذَا مُزْمِعٌ  أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ  يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ؟*
*36 مَا هذَا الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَ: سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟».*

*وهذا الطفل الرضيع اخذ هذة الكلمات لكى يقول اهو يسوع بيقول هتتطلبوننى لا تجدوننى
يبقى هيدوروا عليه علشان يصلبوه ومش هيلاقوه
يبقى ربنا رفعه يبقى الىل اتصلب مش يسوع

واعتقد ان لو هذا المستوى الضحل قيل فى مناظرة فى المجتمع الغربى كانوا انهوا المناظرة تماما وسلموه للمحاكمة بتهمة الازعاج والتلوث السمعى


والحقيقة ان نفس الانجيل قد شهد بان يسوع سيرفع كما رفع موسى الحية وسيبذل لاجل العالم بسبب محبة الله لنا وقال حينما ترفعون ابن الانسان تفهمون انى انا هو بخلاص ذكر احداث الصلب بالتفصيل الممل 

ونفس كلمات يسوع السابقة وردت فى الاصحاح الثامن ايضا فى حواره مع اليهود واكد فيها ان عدم قدرتهم على طلب يسوع فيما بعد انه سيذهب لابيه حيثما لا يقدر ان ياتوا اليه
وفى نفس الكلام اكد على انه سيرفع على الصليب 


**21 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا: «أَنَا أَمْضِي وَسَتَطْلُبُونَنِي، وَتَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيَّتِكُمْ. حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا»*
*22 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْتُلُ نَفْسَهُ حَتَّى يَقُولُ:  حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟».*
*23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ  فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هذَا  الْعَالَمِ.*
*24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ  إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ».*
*25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِ.*
*26 إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ  نَحْوِكُمْ، لكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌ. وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ  مِنْهُ، فَهذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ».*
*27 وَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَنِ الآبِ.*
*28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ،  فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا  مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.*
*29 وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».*


*منتهى الجهل والفشل فى مواجهه الحق
عندى كلام كتير عايز اقوله بس مش مستاهله نظرا لتفاهه المحاور  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يونيو 2012)

*كان نفسى إدارة القناة تمد المناظرة لأن الأخ من الطرف الإسلامى قال لرشيد لو هناك وقت سأثبت لك بالبرهان والدليل من صلب على الصليب.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2012)

*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَال :

كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ (ص) يَحْكِى نَبِيًّا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ ضَرَبَهُ قَوْمُهُ فَأَدْمَوْهُ،﻿ وَهْوَ يَمْسَحُ الدَّمَ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ وَيَقُولُ: « اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِقَوْمِي فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ» .
أخرجه البخاري ومسلم. 
هل يستطيع المسلمون أن يقولوا لنا من هو هذا النبي؟ 

مع العلم أن الوحيد الذي سجل لنا هذه المقولة هو البشير لوقا، ولم يقلها أحد إلا المسيح (واقتدى به تلميذه بعده) ولم يقلها إلا على الصليب!! أليست هذه دليلا على أن من كان على الصليب ليس هو الشبيه؟

عن صفحة رشيد الأستاذ رشيد على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/#!/daringquestions
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 يونيو 2012)

من  خلال كتب   الاحاديث (الصحيحين) و  التفاسير المتعدده -
الطبرى 
بن مسعود
بن عباس
بن جريج
تعددت  روايات متباينة متضاربة عن تفاصيل  كيفية ونوعية وماهية الشخص البديل الذى أووقع به بديلا - مُفترى... عن المسيح 
+ هل من خلال هذا التباين ممكن  نصل إلى بطلان الرواية وكونها من عند غير الله ((لان فيها إختلافاً كبيراً ))
+يا ترى من الان الذى يفترى على الله الكذب.؟!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> يوحنا 17 3
> العمل الذى اعطيتنى لاعمل قد اكملت
> فما فائدة الصلب


*يتكلم هما عن الأمور المستقبليه كانها امور ماضيه فالله امامه الحاضر والماضى والمستقبل معروفه.
والدليل على ذلك انه بذاته قبل ان يقول هذا الكلام نبأ بصلبه وموته وقيامته.
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يوليو 2012)

سمعان
هل تسمح لى بمداخلة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*تفضل إذا كانت فى سياق المناظرة بالطبع.*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يوليو 2012)

أريد فقط تعليقا حول هذه النصوص

يوحنا 

*7: 33 فقال لهم يسوع انا معكم زمانا يسيرا بعد ثم امضي الى الذي ارسلني​7: 34 ستطلبونني و لا تجدونني و حيث اكون انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تاتوا

يوحنا

13: 33 يا اولادي انا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد ستطلبونني و كما قلت لليهود حيث اذهب انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تاتوا اقول لكم انتم الان

إذن ظاهر النصوص أستاذى سمعان الأخميمى يدل على أمرين تنبأبهما يسوع

الأول : أن اليهود سيطلبوه ويتعقبوه 

الثانى : أنهم حين يطلبوه لن يجدوه !!!!!

الى هنا ياسمعان الفهم ده صح ؟



 
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 يوليو 2012)

سؤال لك يا أخى الحبيب *ياسر الجندى* : إلى أين سيذهب المسيح حسب النص ؟




> *
> الأول : أن اليهود سيطلبوه ويتعقبوه
> *


من قال يتعقبوه ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*نعم سيطلبوه ولكن لاتوجد كلمة يتعقبوه اين كلمة يتعقبوه فى النص السابق؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههه نفس الرد أخى مولكاصدفه مش غريبه .
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نعم سيطلبوه ولكن لاتوجد كلمة يتعقبوه اين كلمة يتعقبوه فى النص السابق؟*


 
أنا لم أقل أن يتعقبوه فى النص عزيزى سمعان 

أنا استنتجته من النص


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنا لم أقل أن يتعقبوه فى النص عزيزى سمعان
> 
> أنا استنتجته من النص



*استنتاج لا يؤيده نص لا يعتبر استنتاج ... بل تأليف*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنا لم أقل أن يتعقبوه فى النص عزيزى سمعان
> 
> أنا استنتجته من النص


*استنتاج خاطئ...... هناك تفسير للنص يتوافق مع جميع آيات الكتاب المقدس وبعيد تماما عنا بمخيلتك
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (1 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنا لم أقل أن يتعقبوه فى النص عزيزى سمعان
> 
> أنا استنتجته من النص


كيف استنتجته من النص ؟ لا يوجد ما يجعلك ان تستنتجه !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان الاخميمى قال:
> 
> 
> > *آتنى به مختصرا *
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > *طبعا اليهود كانوا رافضين للسيد المسيح ياياسر. صح ولا لا ؟*
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*طيب معنى كده ان فى اليوم الاخير يوم الدينونه سيكون مصيرهم مخالف للمكان الذى يوجد فيه المسيح اى النار جهنم اليس كذلك؟
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب معنى كده ان فى اليوم الاخير يوم الدينونه سيكون مصيرهم مخالف للمكان الذى يوجد فيه المسيح اى النار جهنم اليس كذلك؟*
> 
> *جميل ياسمعان*
> *لماذا حملت النص عليه ؟!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*طيب هنا المسيح بيقولهم هييجى يوم هتطلبونى لكن مش هتجدوننى لإن خلاص بموتهم انتهت فرصت للإختيار والطلب ويكمل حيث أكون لاتقدرون أن تأتوا فمكانهم سيكون جهنم النار الأبديه وليس ملكوت السموات.
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب هنا المسيح بيقولهم هييجى يوم هتطلبونى لكن مش هتجدوننى لإن خلاص بموتهم انتهت فرصت للإختيار والطلب ويكمل حيث أكون لاتقدرون أن تأتوا فمكانهم سيكون جهنم النار الأبديه وليس ملكوت السموات.*


طيب ياسمعان

أعطنى فرصة أرجع للنصوص وأكمل غدا إن شاء الله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2012)

*خد راحتك حبيبى
*​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 يوليو 2012)

بصراحة اسلوب الشيخ عمار لم يكن قوياً، يعني رشيد كان يسأله " من هو الشبيه؟" الشيخ كان يروح وينط لموضوع "شوف تناقضات الإنجيل"..... مع إن فكرة "شبه لهم" فكرة إسلامية وكان على الشيخ أن يأتي بدلائل إسلامية وتاريخية فقط ويترك الإنجيل..... لأن التناقضات المزعومة التي أتى بها لا تعتبر دليلاً أبداً أبداً لأنها لست تناقضات أصلاً !!

للأسف الشيخ في في إثبات القصة القرآنية..... بس شو بالنسبة لـ "ماثيوس" انا بعرف انه اسمه "متياس" لووووووووووووول 

ولكن كانت حلقة ممتعة فعلاً، أتمنى أن يأتي شيوخ آخرون ليناظروا الأخ رشيد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> بصراحة اسلوب الشيخ عمار لم يكن قوياً، يعني رشيد كان يسأله " من هو الشبيه؟" الشيخ كان يروح وينط لموضوع "شوف تناقضات الإنجيل"..... مع إن فكرة "شبه لهم" فكرة إسلامية وكان على الشيخ أن يأتي بدلائل إسلامية وتاريخية فقط ويترك الإنجيل..... لأن التناقضات المزعومة التي أتى بها لا تعتبر دليلاً أبداً أبداً لأنها لست تناقضات أصلاً !!
> 
> للأسف الشيخ في في إثبات القصة القرآنية..... بس شو بالنسبة لـ "ماثيوس" انا بعرف انه اسمه "متياس" لووووووووووووول
> 
> ولكن كانت حلقة ممتعة فعلاً، أتمنى أن يأتي شيوخ آخرون ليناظروا الأخ رشيد


*الشيخ كان شغال على جزئية التشكيك فى الكتاب المقدس لأنه يعلم تماما انه ذكر تفاصيل تفاصيل الصلب.
فبدلا من ان يقدم دليل حاول خلال المناظره كلها التشكيك فى الدليل ويالها من محاولات باهته ضعيفه فاشله.
*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 يوليو 2012)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> بصراحة اسلوب الشيخ عمار لم يكن قوياً، يعني رشيد كان يسأله " من هو الشبيه؟" الشيخ كان يروح وينط لموضوع "شوف تناقضات الإنجيل"..... مع إن فكرة "شبه لهم" فكرة إسلامية وكان على الشيخ أن يأتي بدلائل إسلامية وتاريخية فقط ويترك الإنجيل..... لأن التناقضات المزعومة التي أتى بها لا تعتبر دليلاً أبداً أبداً لأنها لست تناقضات أصلاً !!
> 
> للأسف الشيخ في في إثبات القصة القرآنية..... بس شو بالنسبة لـ "ماثيوس" انا بعرف انه اسمه "متياس" لووووووووووووول
> 
> ولكن كانت حلقة ممتعة فعلاً، أتمنى أن يأتي شيوخ آخرون ليناظروا الأخ رشيد




عفواص هون انا كان قصدي "فشل"....... ومزبوط كلامك اخ سمعان


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (2 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يتكلم هما عن الأمور المستقبليه كانها امور ماضيه فالله امامه الحاضر والماضى والمستقبل معروفه.
> والدليل على ذلك انه بذاته قبل ان يقول هذا الكلام نبأ بصلبه وموته وقيامته.
> *




ليس الرب هو المتكلم هنا هو رسول لا يعلم المستقبل فقد يعلم الماضى
ليست هذه نقطة الحوار اعلم نقظة اخرى
حزقيال 18 20
-النفس التى تخطئ هى تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار يكون عليه وشر الشرير يكون عليه

الكلام واضح مش محتاج تفسير


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2012)

> -النفس التى تخطئ هى تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار يكون عليه وشر الشرير يكون عليه
> 
> الكلام واضح مش محتاج تفسير


*معرفش ايه علاقة النص دا بصلب المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا المبدأ هو المبدأ الفعلى فى الدينونة كل انسان بيموت بذنبه ومحدش بيحمل ذنب ابوه 

لكن مبدا الخلاص " ادان الخطية فى الجسد " كخروف الفصح الذى فيه استعلنت دينونة خطايا الانسان كنيابة عنه 

ملهمش علاقة ببعض  


*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (2 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *معرفش ايه علاقة النص دا بصلب المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> انتم تقولون ان الله اراد صلب ابنه ليكفر عنا خطيئة ابونا ادم والانجيل يقول ان الابن لا يحمل اثم الاب
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يوليو 2012)

> *انتم تقولون ان الله اراد صلب ابنه ليكفر عنا خطيئة ابونا ادم والانجيل يقول ان الابن لا يحمل اثم الاب *


*طلعلى من الكتاب المقدس بعهديه ان المسيح اتى لاجل خطية ادم فقط

ونعيد تانى ما علاقة الكلما دا بصلب المسيح

انت بتتكلم عن هدف صليب يسوع

واحنا بنتكلم عن صلب يسوع كحقيقة تاريخية بعيدة عن اى اهداف لاهوتية  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2012)

> * انتم تقولون ان الله اراد صلب ابنه ليكفر عنا خطيئة ابونا ادم والانجيل يقول ان الابن لا يحمل اثم الاب *



ما علاقة هذا النص اصلا بالموضوع لتستشهد به؟
هل تظن ان الكتاب المقدس نزل منجما لتستشهد بهذ الأسلوب؟

هل اتي لك بنصوص عكسية لأريك ان كل نص في مجاله فقط ؟

النص لا علاقة له بالصلب..


الكتاب يقول: هكذا احب الله العالم حتى *بذل ابنه الوحيد* لكي لا يهلك كل *من يؤمن* به..

كيف يبذل الله ابنه الوحيد لأجل كل من يؤمن به؟ أليس هذا النص ايضا في الكتاب المقدس؟ هل قرأته من قبل؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2012)

ركز في الموضوع، الموضوع بيبحث في هل صلب المسيح ام لا، وليس لماذا صلب المسيح..


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (2 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ركز في الموضوع، الموضوع بيبحث في هل صلب المسيح ام لا، وليس لماذا صلب المسيح..



اوك طيب هسال سؤال معلش من حقى 
لماذا صلب المسيح؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> اوك طيب هسال سؤال معلش من حقى
> لماذا صلب المسيح؟


*اخى استخدم خاصية البحث فى المنتدى للوصول الى اجابة هذا السؤال حتى لانخرج عن إطار الموضوع وهو
هل صلب المسيح أم شبه لهم ؟
لو حضرتك عندك دليل ان اللى صلب ليس هو المسيح تفضل به.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يوليو 2012)

> لماذا صلب المسيح؟


لا مش من حقك مخالفة القوانين، الموضوع عن شيء محدد، لو تريد السؤال عن شيء آخر فإفتح موضوع جديد


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب هنا المسيح بيقولهم هييجى يوم هتطلبونى لكن مش هتجدوننى لإن خلاص بموتهم انتهت فرصت للإختيار والطلب ويكمل حيث أكون لاتقدرون أن تأتوا فمكانهم سيكون جهنم النار الأبديه وليس ملكوت السموات.*


 سمعان 
هل أفهم من هذه الإجابة
أن المسيح حين قال لليهود : وحيث أكون أنا لاتقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا 
أن ذلك يوم الدينونة 
حيث هو فى الملكوت
وهم فى جهنم
هذا ماتقصده ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان
> هل أفهم من هذه الإجابة
> أن المسيح حين قال لليهود : وحيث أكون أنا لاتقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا
> أن ذلك يوم الدينونة
> ...


*نعم هذا هو المقصود
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نعم هذا هو المقصود*​


هذا لليهود
 فمابال التلاميذ لايقدرون أيضا ؟!!​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هذا لليهود
> فمابال التلاميذ لايقدرون أيضا ؟!!​


*إتفضل وضح إزاى.
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إتفضل وضح إزاى.*​


 
يوحنا
*
13: 33 يا اولادي انا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد ستطلبونني و كما قلت لليهود حيث اذهب انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تاتوا اقول لكم انتم الان

وفى ترجمات أخرى الصورة أوضح

الترجمة العربية المشتركة

ياأبنائى سأبقى معكم وقتا قليلا ستطلبونى ولكن ماقلته لليهود أقوله لكم الآن : حيث أنا ذاهب لاتقدرون أنتم أن تجيئوا

إذن قال لليهود وقال للتلاميذ 
فدل على أنه لم يقصد يوم الدينونة 

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

*


ياسر الجندى قال:



يوحنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *
> 13: 33 يا اولادي انا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد ستطلبونني و كما قلت لليهود حيث اذهب انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تاتوا اقول لكم انتم الان
> 
> وفى ترجمات أخرى الصورة أوضح
> ...


*
هل هذا يعنى بالنسبة لك ضرورة وحدة المعنى أم ضروة الشبه
الشبه بين الموضعين أن كلاهم سيطلبه لكن الإختلاف ان كلا منهم سيطلبه فى حقبة زمنية غير الأخرى 
فاليهود كما وضحت سابقا سيطلبونه يوم الدينونة فى ضيقتهم العظيمة ولن يجدوه.
لكن التلاميذ سيطلبوه فى ضيقهتم الأرضية بسبب سيف الإضطهاد لكنه حيث يكون فى ذلك الوقت لن يكونوا لأنه سيكون فى مجده السماوى أما هم فى ضيقتهم الأرضية.
وضحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يوليو 2012)

إن كان المعنى المقصود يوم الدينونة

فمافائدة التحدى إذن ؟!!

يوحنا

*7: 34 ستطلبونني و لا تجدونني !

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إن كان المعنى المقصود يوم الدينونة
> 
> فمافائدة التحدى إذن ؟!!
> 
> ...


*ليس تحدى بل تقريرحدث مستقبلى وتحذير منه لعلهم يتوبوا.*


----------



## Abdel Messih (2 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إن كان المعنى المقصود يوم الدينونة
> 
> فمافائدة التحدى إذن ؟!!
> 
> ...


هذا القول لليهود و ليس للتلاميذ , أنظر الآتى :

المسيح حينما كلّم التلاميذ قال :
Joh 13:33  يا أولادي أنا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد. ستطلبونني وكما قلت لليهود: حيث أذهب أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا أقول لكم أنتم الآن. 

و لكن حينما كلّم اليهود قال :
Joh 7:34  ستطلبونني ولا تجدونني وحيث أكون أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا». 

فإذاً اليهود لن يجدوا المسيح و لا يقدرون أن يأتوا , و لكن التلاميذ فهينما قال المسيح انه سيذهب قال الآن أى لن تأتوا الآن و لكن هذا لا يعنى أنهم لن يكونوا مع المسيح , لإنه قال لهم فى موضع آخر :

Joh_14:3  وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا آتي أيضا وآخذكم إلي حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 يوليو 2012)

بقيت عندى نقطة أخيرة أستاذ سمعان كيما انتهى مما أريد

أطمع _ كالعادة _ فى سعة الصدر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

*تفضــــــــل
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 يوليو 2012)

*متى

26: 31 حينئذ قال لهم يسوع كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة لانه مكتوب اني اضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية

لماذا الشك وقد أخبرهم يسوع بصلبه وقتله ؟!
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2012)

*بالطبع الشك  هنا لم يحدد وجهه ولكن وجدنا دلالاته فى هروبهم وخوفهم ورعبهم فهم سيشكون  بالتأكيد فى قدرته لماذا لم يستخدم معجزاته لماذا لم ينزل نار تحرقهم من  السماء.
سيشكون فى ملكوته حيث كان بعضهم او كلهم مازال يعتقد بملكه الأرضى(الفكرة السائدة عند اليهود عن المسيا المنتظر منذ قديم الأزل)
*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (4 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا مش من حقك مخالفة القوانين، الموضوع عن شيء محدد، لو تريد السؤال عن شيء آخر فإفتح موضوع جديد



انا قريت القوانين وطبعا اكيد هحترمها انا بس مكنتش قريتها بعتذر


----------



## ++Narawas++ (6 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههه الشيخ مسكين ولم يجد دليل على صحة إدعاء الإسلام ولم يعرف من هو الشبيه ومتى شبه لهم
 فأصبح يكرر شبهات مزعومة و قديمة *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بالطبع الشك هنا لم يحدد وجهه ولكن وجدنا دلالاته فى هروبهم وخوفهم ورعبهم فهم سيشكون بالتأكيد فى قدرته لماذا لم يستخدم معجزاته لماذا لم ينزل نار تحرقهم من السماء.*
> *سيشكون فى ملكوته حيث كان بعضهم او كلهم مازال يعتقد بملكه الأرضى(الفكرة السائدة عند اليهود عن المسيا المنتظر منذ قديم الأزل)*


*او لم يؤمن التلاميذ بلاهوت السيد المسيح !!؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *او لم يؤمن التلاميذ بلاهوت السيد المسيح !!؟*​



ما علاقة "تشكون" بـ"لم يؤمن التلاميذ"؟

النص يتكلم عن شك في شيء، وليس عن ايمانهم به، فهل يعني كلامك انهم شكوا في هذه اللحظة فقط في لاهوته ثم عادوا الى عدم الشك، اي اليقين في لاهوته؟

ممتاز


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يوليو 2012)

*كل اللى مكتوب فى الانجيل سؤال رئيس الكهنة ليه

هل انت لمسيح ابن الله الحى؟
قاله انت قلت 

واعتبروه تجديف

مش سالوه هل انت يسوع الناصرى 
لانه هو فعلا يسوع الناصرى مش واحد شبهه 

هما بيسالوه عن ادعائه بكونه هل هو المسيا المنتظر ابن الله
واكد ذلك

مش بيتاكدوا هل هو يسوع ولا واحد شبه يسوع

الكلام اللى انت كتبه دا اساطير وخرافات مش موجودة فى اى انجيل

والانجيل بصريح العبارة ذكر احداث الصلب بالتدقيق وذكر صلب يسوع

يبقى انتهت بانك تعمل قصص الف ليلة وليلة وتحور وتقعد تعمل قصص حمضانة وتلزق فيها اساطير الغنوصية لمجرد انك لم تجد مرجعية تاريخية محترمة تتدعم اساطير نبى العرب الغنوصية فلجات للكتاب المسيحى الارثوذكسى مستقيم العقيدة تجد منه شريعة لهذة التخاريف بجعل نصوصه الواضحة والصريحة لها رائحة اسطورية غنوصية  
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يوليو 2012)

استاذ سمعان 

من الذى شاهد حادثة الصلب من البشارات الأربعة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> استاذ سمعان
> 
> من الذى شاهد حادثة الصلب من البشارات الأربعة ؟



يعني اية "من البشارات الأربعة"؟
ليه؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > يعني اية "من البشارات الأربعة"؟
> 
> 
> الأناجيل
> ...



سيأتى ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

> الأناجيل


عارف، لكن يعني اية "من البشارات الأربعة"؟ يعني نجيب نص يقول مين اللي كان واقف؟




> سيأتى ..


طيب لما يأتي خليه ييتأذن ويخش ياخد واجبه..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > عارف، لكن يعني اية "من البشارات الأربعة"؟ يعني نجيب نص يقول مين اللي كان واقف؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يوليو 2012)

43وَلِلْوَقْتِ فِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَقْبَلَ يَهُوذَا، وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. 44وَكَانَ مُسَلِّمُهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ، وَامْضُوا بِهِ بِحِرْصٍ». 45فَجَاءَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً:«يَا سَيِّدِي، يَاسَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 46فَأَلْقَوْا أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ. 47فَاسْتَلَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْحَاضِرِينَ السَّيْفَ، وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ.
48فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! 49كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ». مرقس
----------------​3فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. 4فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَاقِفًا مَعَهُمْ. 6فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»، رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 7فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضًا: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا:«يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». 8أَجَابَ يَسُوع:«قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ». 9لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا».
10ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ، فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اسْمُ الْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ. 11فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ:«اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ! الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ أَلاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟».
12ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ. يوحنا
--------------------​47وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا جَمْعٌ، وَالَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا، أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ، فَدَنَا مِنْ يَسُوعَ لِيُقَبِّلَهُ. 48فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟» 49فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَايَكُونُ، قَالُوا:«يَارَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟» 50وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. 51فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وقَالَ:«دَعُوا إِلَى هذَا!» وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا. 52ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ! 53إِذْ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ لَمْ تَمُدُّوا عَلَيَّ الأَيَادِيَ. وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ سَاعَتُكُمْ وَسُلْطَانُ الظُّلْمَةِ».
54فَأَخَذُوهُ وَسَاقُوهُ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. لوقا
-----------------------​47وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، إِذَا يَهُوذَا أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ قَدْ جَاءَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ. 48وَالَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ». 49فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا سَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 50فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا صَاحِبُ، لِمَاذَا جِئْتَ؟» حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمُوا وَأَلْقَوْا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ. 51وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ. 52فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 53أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشًا مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ 54فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟».
55فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْجُمُوعِ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ أَجْلِسُ مَعَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي. 56وَأَمَّا هذَا كُلُّهُ فَقَدْ كَانَ لِكَيْ تُكَمَّلَ كُتُبُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». حِينَئِذٍ تَرَكَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ كُلُّهُمْ وَهَرَبُوا. متى​*----------------------------------------------*
*هذه تعتبر الايات التى بدأت باستعداد المسيح للقبض عليه فى الاناجيل الاربعة من رؤساء الكهنة ولى عليها بعض الاستفسارات *

*1 - الاية 48 من انجيل مرقس و 55 من انجيل متى والتى يقول فيها المسيح مستنكرا للجموع الاتية للقبض عليه انهم يعرفونه فقد قال كل يوم كنت معكم فى الهيكل اعلم ولم تمسكونى - بينما فى الاية 44 من نفس السياق يهوذا يعطيهم علامة بان من يقبله ف هو هو وكانهم لايعرفونه !!!*
*- وكذلك فى الاية 4 و 5 من انجيل يوحنا عندما سالهم "من تطلبون" فردو وكانهم لايعرفونه "يسوع الناصرى" الا يعرفون شكله او صوته وهو معهم فى الهيكل كل يوم !!!!!*
*- وكذلك الايه 48 من متى ولوقا نفس الشئ*

*2 - عند قطع اذن العبد لماذا ذكر فى انجيل واحد فقط من الاناجيل ان المسيح عالجها ولم تذكر فى الاخرين بالرغم من اهمية الحدث كمعجزة !! *

*3 - لماذا ذكر فى احدهم ان الجمع رجع الى الوراء وسقط على الارض عندما قال لهم المسيح "انا هو" ؟*​*4 - لماذا اكد لهم المسيح مرتان فى انجيل يوحنا "انه هو" وسألهم مرتان من تطلبون ؟*

*5 - لماذا اعطوا ليهوذا نقودا ليدلهم على المسيح وهم يعرفون المسيح جيدا ؟*

*(ان كان هناك خطأ فى رقم اية او خلافه فمعذرة)*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

> مفصدى عاصروا الحدث ( الصلب ) ونقلوه
> وصلت كده ؟


لم ترد على سؤالي الآخر، هل لن ترد المشاركة القادمة لك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

> *1 - الاية 48 من انجيل مرقس و 55 من انجيل متى والتى يقول فيها المسيح مستنكرا للجموع الاتية للقبض عليه انهم يعرفونه فقد قال كل يوم كنت معكم فى الهيكل اعلم ولم تمسكونى - بينما فى الاية 44 من نفس السياق يهوذا يعطيهم علامة بان من يقبله ف هو هو وكانهم لايعرفونه !!!*
> *- وكذلك فى الاية 4 و 5 من انجيل يوحنا عندما  سالهم "من تطلبون" فردو وكانهم لايعرفونه "يسوع الناصرى" الا يعرفون شكله  او صوته وهو معهم فى الهيكل كل يوم !!!!!*
> *- وكذلك الايه 48 من متى ولوقا نفس الشئ*


طبعا هذه أوهام لا توجد حتى في النصوص، ولا يوجد اسئلة بها، وعليه، فلا قيمة لها في الردود..



> *2 - عند قطع اذن العبد لماذا ذكر فى انجيل  واحد فقط من الاناجيل ان المسيح عالجها ولم تذكر فى الاخرين بالرغم من  اهمية الحدث كمعجزة !! *


أبلغ رد: وانت مالك؟
لو كانت ذكرت في بشارتين، كنت هاتسأل نفس السؤال! ولو ثلاثة نفس السؤال، ولو اربعة هاتقول "ولماذا التكرار"!! ما هذا الفكر؟



> *3 - **لماذا **ذكر فى احدهم ان الجمع رجع الى الوراء وسقط على الارض عندما قال لهم المسيح "انا هو" ؟*


وانت مالك برضو؟ هو ذكر ما حدث وهم ذكروا ما حدث، لكن لم يقل أحد ان احد منهم لابد ان يذكر بمفرده كل ما حدث..

طبعا كل دا خارج الموضوع أساسا..



> *4 - لماذا اكد لهم المسيح مرتان فى انجيل يوحنا "انه هو" وسألهم مرتان من تطلبون ؟*


لان الوقت ليل، لان يهوذا كان يعرف المكان وليس هم لانه كان يجتمع معهم، لان هؤلاء جنود قد أخذوا التعليمات من رؤساء  الكهنة وووو بعلامة معينة معروفة وهى القبلة، فكيف يقبضون عليه قبل ان يتم المتفق عليه؟!!



> *5 - لماذا اعطوا ليهوذا نقودا ليدلهم على المسيح وهم يعرفون المسيح جيدا ؟*



1. هم مين اللي يعرفوه؟
2. لو هم يعرفوه هل يعرفوا مكانه حالياً (في هذا الوقت)؟
3. لكي يكون مسلمه من تلاميذه.
4. يهوذا هو من طلب أصلاً!




ألا يوجد لديكم نقد قوي؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2012)

*تحاولون التشكيك فى شمس واضحة للجميع .
المصلوب هو يسوع المسيح ابن مريم العذراء بشهادة العهد الجديد بكامله .
فريحوا نفسكم من قصة الشبيه دى لأنها لاتوجد الا فى قصص الكرتون فقط.
*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> من الذى شاهد حادثة الصلب من البشارات الأربعة ؟



 


ياسر الجندى قال:


> مفصدى عاصروا الحدث ( الصلب ) ونقلوه
> وصلت كده ؟


 
* 
سبب سؤالي السيد ياسر الجندي في الإقتباسين أعلاه يعود الى أحمد ديدات الذي سعى جاهدا في إثارة شبهات الصلب ليثبت صحة "وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ" وبالتالي يثبت صدق القرآن، لأن المنطق والعقل لا يقبلان تصديق قصتين متناقضتين. فلا بد أن تصديق واحدة وتكذيب الأخرى.*
*لقد إعتمد أحمد ديدات على جهل عامة المسلمين بالكتاب المقدس وعلى تقديسهم وتصديقهم كل كلمة يقولها الشيوخ، فلجأ الى القطع والبتر في الآيات التي اقتبسها ونقلها الى المسلم وفسرها وفقا لما يخدم أهدافه وهي تكذيب الكتاب المقدس لتثبيت القرآن، وبالتالي تضليل المسلم الذي يعتمد عليه في المعلومات ويخاف من قراءة الكتاب المقدس.*

*أخذ ديدات الآبة 50 من الأصحاح 14 من بشارة مرقس التي تقول:*

*50. فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا.*

*وبنى عليها شبهته الواهية. وقال فيها كلاما مهينا للناس المفكرين ولكنه نافع مع السذج.  **هذا ما قال: *

* " *_.. واحد من الشهود المفترضين هو القديس  مرقس، فهو يخبرنا عن أصعب لحظة في حياة يسوع فيقول " فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ  وَهَرَبُوا " ( مرقس 50:14 ). تستطيع أن تسأل صديقك المسيحي " هل *جميع *تعني *جميع *في لغتك ..؟ ".... فأن من يسمون بشهود عيان ليسوا في الحقيقة بشهود عيان  للأحداث... والسبب في خوف التلاميذ هو أنهم * سمعوا*  أن معلمهم سوف يقتل  صلباً و*سمعوا*  أيضاً أنه قد مات. _*"*
 
*لعب لعبة (1) البتر في الآيات، و (2) اللعب على الكلملت مثل كلمة  "جميع" و(3) الكذب بقوله:  *_ * سمعوا*  أن معلمهم سوف يقتل  صلباً و*سمعوا*  أيضاً أنه قد مات. _*"*

*كيف سمعوا انه قد مات إذا كان هروبهم حدث فور القبض عليه..... عيبٌ، ثم  عيبُ، ثم عيبٌ أن يحتقر ذكاء غيره..... لا بل جريمة حسابها الكبير عند الذي أنكر صليبه يوم يعود المصلوب القائم من الموت ليدين الأموات والأحياء.*

*دعونا نقرأ الآيات كما هي في سياقها وبدون بترها وإنتقائها وعزلها عن سياق المضمون:*


*46. فَأَلْقَوْا أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ.*
*47. فَاسْتَلَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْحَاضِرِينَ السَّيْفَ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ.*
*48. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي!*
*49. كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ».*
*50. فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا*
*51. وَتَبِعَهُ شَابٌّ لاَبِساً إِزَاراً عَلَى عُرْيِهِ فَأَمْسَكَهُ الشُّبَّانُ*
*52. فَتَرَكَ الإِزَارَ وَهَربَ مِنْهُمْ عُرْيَاناً.*
*53. فَمَضَوْا بِيَسُوعَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَاجْتَمَعَ مَعَهُ جَمِيعُ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْكَتَبَةُ.*
*54. وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ قَدْ تَبِعَهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ إِلَى دَاخِلِ دَارِ رَئِيسِالْكَهَنَةِ وَكَانَ جَالِساً بَيْنَ الْخُدَّامِ يَسْتَدْفِئُ عِنْدَ النَّارِ.*

* ها نحن نرى  بطرس قد تبعه من بعيد ودخل دار رئيس الكهنة. وهذا يظهر تدليس ديدات بأن الجميع تركه ولم يكن هناك من تبعه.*​*المزيد من بشارة يوحنا:*


*12. ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ*
*13. وَمَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى حَنَّانَ أَوَّلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ حَمَا قَيَافَا الَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ.*
*14. وَكَانَ قَيَافَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ.*
*15. وَكَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ يَتْبَعَانِ يَسُوعَوَكَانَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَدَخَلَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ.*
*16. وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَكَانَ وَاقِفاً عِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَارِجاً. فَخَرَجَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَلَّمَ الْبَوَّابَةَفَأَدْخَلَ بُطْرُسَ.*
*17. فَقَالَتِ الْجَارِيَةُ الْبَوَّابَةُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟» قَالَ ذَاكَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا».*
*18. وَكَانَ الْعَبِيدُ وَالْخُدَّامُ وَاقِفِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَضْرَمُوا جَمْراً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ بَرْدٌ وَكَانُوا يَصْطَلُونَ وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ يَصْطَلِي.*

<b>التلميذ الآخر هو يوحنا كاتب البشارة، لا يذكر اسمه تواضعا منه، ولكن سيتضح هذا فيما بعد في آيات اخرى. هو الذي كان معروفًا لدى رئيس الكهنة كإنسانٍ له مركزه، من عائلة لها سمعتها وتقديرها. وبواستطه سمحوا لبطرس في الدخول.​</b>*25. وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ أُمُّهُ وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ.*
*26. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ».*
*27. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ.*

*نرى للمرة الثانية وجود يوحنا عند صليب المسيح ومعه ام يسوع ومريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية*​*المزيد من بشارة مرقس، موجودة أيضا في بشارة لوقا ومتى *

*37. فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.*
*38. وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ.*
*39. وَلَمَّا رَأَى قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ الْوَاقِفُ مُقَابِلَهُ أَنَّهُ صَرَخَ هَكَذَا وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ قَالَ: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ!»*
*40. وَكَانَتْ أَيْضاً نِسَاءٌ يَنْظُرْنَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ بَيْنَهُنَّ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ الصَّغِيرِ وَيُوسِي وَسَالُومَةُ*
*41. اللَّوَاتِي أَيْضاً تَبِعْنَهُ وَخَدَمْنَهُ حِينَ كَانَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ. وَأُخَرُ كَثِيرَاتٌ اللَّوَاتِي صَعِدْنَ مَعَهُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.*

*
قائد المئة عاين وشاهد وأمن واصبح فيما بعد اسقفا في كنيسة المسيح.
نساء كثيرات من اللواتي كن يتبعه في الخدمة رأته مصلوبا وبشرن العالم بقيامته.
المزيد من بشارة يوحنا*

*38. ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ وَهُوَ تِلْمِيذُ يَسُوعَ وَلَكِنْ خُفْيَةً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ سَأَلَ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ فَأَذِنَ بِيلاَطُسُ. فَجَاءَ وَأَخَذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ.*
*39. وَجَاءَ أَيْضاً نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي أَتَى أَوَّلاً إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً.*
*40. فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا.*
*41. وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ.*
*42. فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيباً.*

*هنا نرى وجيهان من وجهاء اليهود - يوسف ونيقوديموس -  أمنوا بالمسيح سرا ولكنهما لم يخافا بعد ما رأوا من أحداث في صلبه وتقدموا الى الوالي بطلب جسد يسوع. *

*لا ننسى الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين الذين كانوا يحاججونه المسيح في الهيكل واماكن اخرى كان يجري في الأشفية والعجائب. كل هؤلاء كانوا يعرفون المسيح وشكل المسيح ولا يمكن أن يقبلوا صلب شبيه له.*

*كلمة محبة يا أخوتي... اقرأوا الأنجيل للإطلاع فقط لتقارنوا بينه وبين ما يُنقَل اليكم منه، ولا تخافوا منه.  *
*لا نطلب منكم أن تؤمنوا بشيء بل تحكموا في صحة أو خطأ ما يقال عنه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

فوق كل هذا أختي أمة، فإن القرآن لم ينفِ أصلا موت المسيح، وقد حاورت المسلمين في هذا الموضوع، والحقيقة انهم لم ولن ولا يستطيعوا إثبات ان القرآن نفى موت المسيح وصلبه لأن عبارة "وما قتلوه وما صلبوه" هى نفي للفاعل ، وهم اليهود، أي ان القرآن يقول أن اليهود لم يصلبوه ولم يقتلوه، وهذا صحيح، فعمليا، الذي نفذ عقوبة الصلب ليسوا هم اليهود بل الجنود الرومان، وعليه فلم ينف القرآن الفعل عن الجنود الرومان، ولم ينفه بشكل مطلب لأنه لم يقل "وما صُلب وما قُتل" ، هذا فضلا عن ان القرآن يقر بموت المسيح وقد حاورتهم أيضا في ذلك الأمر ولن ولم ولا يستطيوا أيضاً إثبات عكس ما اثبته أنا من القرآن الحالي..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> *لا ننسى الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين الذين كانوا يحاججونه المسيح في الهيكل واماكن اخرى كان يجري في الأشفية والعجائب. كل هؤلاء كانوا يعرفون المسيح وشكل المسيح ولا يمكن أن يقبلوا صلب شبيه له.*



*اذا .. لماذا لم يعرفوه عندما ذهبوا للقبض عليه وخرج لهم !؟*

*واذا كانو استعانوا بيهوذا ليدلهم على البستان - فلماذا تجاوز يهوذا الدلالة وقال لهم من اقبله "هو هو" وكأنهم سيشكون فيه او لا يعرفونه مقدما (وهم يقينا يعرفونه جيدا) - وهل يمكن الا يكون خائنا وانه مجرد ممثل متطوع ليقنعهم ويسوق اليهم شخص اخر ؟*

*واخيرا "شبه لهم" لاتعنى قريب الشبه ولن اتطرق فى الاسلاميات هنا !!*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*


ياسر رشدى قال:





 اذا .. لماذا لم يعرفوه عندما ذهبوا للقبض عليه وخرج لهم !؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

من هم ؟



واذا كانو  استعانوا بيهوذا ليدلهم على البستان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مين اللى إستعانوا بيهوذا؟



- فلماذا تجاوز يهوذا الدلالة وقال لهم  من اقبله "هو هو" وكأنهم سيشكون فيه او لا يعرفونه مقدما (وهم يقينا  يعرفونه جيدا) - 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف تجاوز الدلالة؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!



وهل يمكن الا يكون خائنا وانه مجرد ممثل متطوع ليقنعهم  ويسوق اليهم شخص اخر ؟



أنقر للتوسيع...

إفتراض خائب ليس هناك أدلة يقوم عليها إلا فى الأذهان المريضة فالكتاب المقدس يقدم يقينية شخص المصلوب انع يسوع المسيح.



واخيرا "شبه لهم" لاتعنى قريب الشبه ولن اتطرق فى الاسلاميات هنا !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

شبه لهم ايه بس ايه الخيال العلمى اللى انتوا عايشين فيه ده؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

> *اذا .. لماذا لم يعرفوه عندما ذهبوا للقبض عليه وخرج لهم !؟*​


من فضلك، أمامك إحتمالين فقط لا ثالث لهم:

1. أن تأتي بنص صريح يقول أنهم لم يعرفوه وليس أن تستدل بأن يهوذا أرشهم إليه مثلا أو بأي طريقة أخرى.. لأن سوء فهمكم لا ينبغي مناقشته وضياع الوقت فيه.
2. لو لم تأت بنص صريح فلا تقل هذا النقطة مرة أخرى على الإطلاق.




> *واذا كانو استعانوا بيهوذا ليدلهم على البستان - فلماذا تجاوز يهوذا الدلالة وقال لهم من اقبله "هو هو"*


أجبتك أعلاه، ولم ترد، وها أنت تكرر، فهل هذا المطلوب؟ أن أرد فتكرر انت ولا ترد؟



> *وكأنهم سيشكون فيه او لا يعرفونه مقدما (وهم يقينا يعرفونه جيدا)*


هم مين دول بقى (بالنصوص)؟



> * وهل يمكن الا يكون خائنا وانه مجرد ممثل متطوع ليقنعهم ويسوق اليهم شخص اخر ؟*


لابد أن يأتي إليهم بالمسيح، لماذا؟ لأن بعد هذا تم عرض المسيح نفسه على رؤساء الكهنة والشهود الزور وكان تلميذه بطرس ويوحنا وأمه مريم (عند الصليب) بالإضافة إلى الكفن بالإضافة الى القيامة ...إلخ، كل هذا أناس يعرفونه تماما وشاهدوه. كل هؤلاء شهود عيان.




> *واخيرا "شبه لهم" لاتعنى قريب الشبه ولن اتطرق فى الاسلاميات هنا !!*


أسمعني، لا يوجد تفسير محدد لها!، هذا كله ايضا حتى لو تم توحيد تفسيرها فلا يهمنا أصلا للأسباب التالية:

1. القرآن أصلا لم ينف موت المسيح، وبالتالي فلا أهمية لعبارة "شبهة لهم" تحت اي تفسير.
2. القرآن لم يذكر أي معلومات عن اي حاة في اي حتة في اي موضوع في اي مكان!! هى جملة واحدة قالها وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال، والف شكر!! والمفروض ندور احنا بقى؟!
3. لا يمكن ترك شهود العيان والكتاب المقدس أصلا أصلا أصلاً..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من فضلك، أمامك إحتمالين فقط لا ثالث لهم:
> 
> 1. أن تأتي بنص صريح يقول أنهم لم يعرفوه وليس أن تستدل بأن يهوذا أرشهم إليه مثلا أو بأي طريقة أخرى.. لأن سوء فهمكم لا ينبغي مناقشته وضياع الوقت فيه.
> 2. لو لم تأت بنص صريح فلا تقل هذا النقطة مرة أخرى على الإطلاق.


*انا اتيت لك بنصوص وها انت تكرر طلبها *
48فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! 49كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ _مَعَكُمْ_ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ»
*وايات تفيد انهم لم يعرفونه *
فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ»

*ثم تكرر الامر مرة اخرى فقال المسيح الذى لم يعرفوه للمرة الثانية*
8أَجَابَ يَسُوع:«قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ»

*وحتى يؤكد لهم يهوذا ان الذى يخاطبهم هو المسيح لانهم لم يعرفوه او شكوا انه هو .. فذهب وقبله **"حتى يوجههم على المتكلم" ويزيل اى شك لديهم*
48وَالَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ». 49فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا سَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ








​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*بما تصرح هذه النصوص؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

> *انا اتيت لك بنصوص وها انت تكرر طلبها *
> 48فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! 49كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ _مَعَكُمْ_ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ»



أين هنا انهم لم يعرفوه؟ لا اعرف!



> *وايات تفيد انهم لم يعرفونه *
> فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ»


أين هنا أنهم لم يعرفوه؟ ومن هم أصلا؟
يرد عليك النص:
فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا *الْجُنْدَ* وَ*خُدَّاماً* مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ  الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ  وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.


هل يشترط أن يكون الجند والخدام يعرفونه؟




> *ثم تكرر الامر مرة اخرى فقال المسيح الذى لم يعرفوه للمرة الثانية*
> 8أَجَابَ يَسُوع:«قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ»


لا يوجد أصلا في كل النصوص انهم لم يعرفوه!
يوجد تكرار للسؤال لأن عند جواب المسيح الأول عليهم وقعوا للخلف فسألهم مرة أخرى وأجابهم مرة أخرى، اين هنا انهم لم يعرفوه؟!!!
فهم لم يقبضوا عليه في الجواب الأول لسببين،

1. أن الإتفاق كان على من يقبله يهوذا، وبالتالي يهوذا لم يكن قد قبله بعد، فلم يقبضوا على المسيح لان الإتفاق لم يتم، وبالتالي كرر لهم المسيح الجواب.
2. أنهم وقعوا فعلاً.



> *وحتى يؤكد لهم يهوذا ان الذى يخاطبهم هو المسيح لانهم لم يعرفوه او شكوا انه هو .. فذهب وقبله **"حتى يوجههم على المتكلم" ويزيل اى شك لديهم*


لم يكن هناك أي شك أصلا لكي يزيله، كان هناك إتفاق بالقبلة، وقد حدث، فقبضوا عليه، لكن أين انهم لم يعرفوه؟ هذا ما أسأل عنه..



مازلت انتظر النص..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أين هنا انهم لم يعرفوه؟ لا اعرف!
> أين هنا أنهم لم يعرفوه؟ ومن هم أصلا؟
> يرد عليك النص:
> فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا *الْجُنْدَ* وَ*خُدَّاماً* مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.
> ...


*تعلمنا جميعا ان الاناجيل المعتمدة تعطى رؤية شاملة فبدلا من ان يكون هناك انجيل واحد يضم كل المتغيرات المحيطة بالحدث *
*تتوزع هذه المتغيرات حسب الاناجيل لذلك انا اتيت بالايات التى تخص هذه الجزئية من الحدث من الاناجيل الاربعة مجمعة وحتى ننتهى من مناقشتها ثم الحدث الذى يليه و هكذا حتى مابعد القيامة*

*ومرة اخرى ساجيبك وسأكرر النصوص*
*انت تقول *فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا *الْجُنْدَ* وَ*خُدَّاماً* 
*لنرى من الايات من الذى كان حاضرا وقت القبض على المسيح - وكلنا نعلم انه لو ذكر *
*فى احد الاناجيل (س) وفى اخر (ص) و (ع و د) فى الاخرين لنفس الموقف فان المحصلة*
*للحاضرين هى مجموع هؤلاء الاشخاص*

وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ
فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، 
ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ
إِذَا يَهُوذَا أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ قَدْ جَاءَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ

*اذا الموجودين فى هذا الموقف جمع كثير  وهم :*

*1 - رؤساء الكهنة*
*2 - قواد الجند*
*3 - شيوخ*
*4 - جند وخدام*
*5 - يهوذا*

*وقد وجه المسيح كلامه للجمع قائلا *
قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْجُمُوعِ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ أَجْلِسُ مَعَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي.
*وايضا*
كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ
*اذا هم يعرفونه حق المعرفة*

*والان عندما خرج اليهم لم يعرفوه وحتى عندما *
*سالهم "من تطلبون" قالوا يسوع الناصرى وهو امامهم الا انهم لم يتعرفوا عليه*

*وبالرغم من ذلك كرر عليهم السؤال ومرة*
*اخرى لم يعرفوه واجابوا نفس الاجابة "يسوع الناصرى"*
 4فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ».

*ومرة اخرى *
7فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضًا: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا:«يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». 8أَجَابَ يَسُوع:«قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ.

*واكثر من ذلك .. قام يهوذا بتقبيله حتى يتعرفوا عليه وعبارة "هو هو" تدل على الشك*
*بما يعنى بالبلدى "اللى هابوسه اكيد اكيد هو"*
48وَالَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ»



*اتفضل ايات صريحة مرتبة !*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*لدينا أكثر من جزئية 
1- لماذا احتاجوا الى  دليل يدلهم على مكان يسوع؟
الإجابة هى
لأن المكان الذى كان فيه يسوع وتلاميذه ماكثين فى جثيمانى غير معروف لهم لايعلمه الا تلاميذ الرب هذا يدل على سبب قيادة يهوذا لهم؟
2- لماذا إحتاجوا إلى علامة ؟
السبب أن الوقت كان ظلاما فقد كانت الساعى تقارب الثانية عشر ليلا .
ايضا حتى يجتمع الجنود حول المسيا خوفا من هربه .

*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2012)

> *اذا هم يعرفونه حق المعرفة*
> 
> *والان عندما خرج اليهم لم يعرفوه وحتى عندما *
> *سالهم "من تطلبون" قالوا يسوع الناصرى وهو امامهم الا انهم لم يتعرفوا عليه*


*اللى قبض على يسوع هما جنود الهيكل من الرومان 

والرومان ميعرفوش مكان يسوع ولا مين فيهم

هيدخلوا مكان فيه عشرات مجتمعين اكيد هيحتاجوا واحد يدلهم على الشخص المحدد المطلوب القبض عليه  

واخذوا يهوذا كدليل ليهم علشان يعرفهم بمكان يسوع ويدلهم عليه وانتهى

وقبضوا على يسوع وذهبوا بيه بيت رئيس الكهنة قيافا  لبدء المحاكمات 

بطل اساطير والف ليلة وليلة *


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 يوليو 2012)

يا *ياسر رشدى* , من القبض على المسيح ؟
الاجابة ؟
12. ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ

سؤال : هل الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ يشترط  عليهم ان يكونوا عارفين يسوع ؟ طيب لو افترضنا أن خدّام اليهود هم يهود و  يذهبون إلى الهيكل , فعلى الأقل لا أظن أن جند الرومان و القائد سيعرفونه  !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يوليو 2012)

*شخصية المصلوب من هو :
كل الأناجيل تقطع بأن المصلوب هو رب المجد يسوع من خلال
1- تأكيده هو شخصيا أنه هو يسوع الناصرى الموجهه إليه إتهامات اليهودمن خلال ردوده
«أَنَا هُوَ» (مرقس 14: 62) 
«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ» (متى 26: 64) 
«أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» (لوقا 22: 70)
والتى معناها نعم أنا هو قاطعة .
أيضا أقوال المسيح له المجد السابقة تؤكد أنه هو المصلوب
Luke 22:21 وَلكِنْ هُوَذَا يَدُ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُنِي هِيَ مَعِي عَلَى الْمَائِدَةِ.
Luke 22:22 وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَحْتُومٌ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ!».
أيضا التأكيد أن يهوذا سيسلمه هو  شخصيا
Mark 14:21 إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

> *تعلمنا جميعا ان الاناجيل المعتمدة تعطى رؤية شاملة فبدلا من ان يكون هناك انجيل واحد يضم كل المتغيرات المحيطة بالحدث *
> *تتوزع هذه المتغيرات حسب الاناجيل لذلك انا اتيت بالايات التى تخص هذه  الجزئية من الحدث من الاناجيل الاربعة مجمعة وحتى ننتهى من مناقشتها ثم  الحدث الذى يليه و هكذا حتى مابعد القيامة*



ما قيمة هذا الحشو في الموضوع؟



> *لنرى من الايات من الذى كان حاضرا وقت القبض على المسيح*


ومن الذي تكلم عن الحاضرين أصلا؟

انا تكلمت عن الذين سألوا واجابهم المسيح!



> وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ
> فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ،
> ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ
> إِذَا يَهُوذَا أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ قَدْ جَاءَ وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ
> ...


في البداية أحذرك من وضع نصوص بهذه الطريقة، فكل نص أذكر مكانه تحديداً، فلا تخلط النصوص في الروايات وتضعها تباعا لتوهم القاريء بما تريد..


أولا: الرواية هنا لم تذكر أن المسيح قال لهم "أنا هو" أو "أنا المسيح" أو انهم سألوا عنه أصلا، فلم ينسب البشير السؤال لهم ولا الجواب للمسيح في هذه الرواية، وبالطبع لن تعرف كيف تجمع بين هذه الروايات لانك سطحي القراءة والتركيز.
ثانياً: لم تورد أي نص إلى الآن يقول بأنهم لا يعرفوه ، وهذا كان طلبي والذي كان الخيار الأخر له هو عدم التكلم في هذا الكلام مرة أخرى، والآن أمامك مشاركة واحدة، إن لم تورد هذا الأمر "حرفياً" لن أدعك تتكلم في هذا الإدعاء مرة أخرى إلا بدليل حرفي نصي.. فلا وقت لدينا لإضاعته في أوهامك.

ثانيا: أما عن التوفيق بين الروايات فهذا أمر سهل علىّ ولكن لأن الموضوع ليس عنه فلن أفعل.




> *وقد وجه المسيح كلامه للجمع قائلا *
> قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْجُمُوعِ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ أَجْلِسُ مَعَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي.





> *وقد وجه المسيح كلامه للجمع قائلا *
> قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْجُمُوعِ:«كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ لِتَأْخُذُونِي! كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ أَجْلِسُ مَعَكُمْ أُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي.


هذه من بشارة مرقس الذي لم يذكر وجود رؤساء الكهنة أصلا...
فلا داعي للخلط.



> *وايضا*
> كُلَّ يَوْمٍ كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أُعَلِّمُ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكُونِي! وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تُكْمَلَ الْكُتُبُ
> *اذا هم يعرفونه حق المعرفة*


هم مين؟ ويعني اية معكم؟



> *والان عندما خرج اليهم لم يعرفوه وحتى عندما *
> *سالهم "من تطلبون" قالوا يسوع الناصرى وهو امامهم الا انهم لم يتعرفوا عليه*


وهذا هو الوهم بعينه... وايضا انت تذكر كلاما من رواية لم تذكر رؤساء الكهنة أصلا، وتذكر فقد الخدام والجند الذين لا يشترط معرفتهم له..



> *وبالرغم من ذلك كرر عليهم السؤال ومرة*
> *اخرى لم يعرفوه واجابوا نفس الاجابة "يسوع الناصرى"*


وهذا من وهمك الأخر، فقد أجبت على هذا ولكن يبدو انك لا تقرأ او لا تفهم المكتوب أو تريد إضاعة وقتنا، فحذاري، فانا لا اسمح بمثل هذا السفة الحواري منك.


> 4فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ».
> 
> *ومرة اخرى *
> 7فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضًا: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا:«يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». 8أَجَابَ يَسُوع:«قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ.


تم الشرح سابقاً.. اتمنى ألا تجد عضويتك موقفة بسبب ما تفعله..



> *واكثر من ذلك .. قام يهوذا بتقبيله حتى يتعرفوا عليه وعبارة "هو هو" تدل على الشك*


وهذا من السفة الحواري، فهذا كان الإتفاق! فعندما تم قبضوا عليه، اين الشك واين الخيالات هذه من النصوص؟



> *بما يعنى بالبلدى "اللى هابوسه اكيد اكيد هو"*


اجعل البلدي لكي لا اعاملك معامة "بلدي"..




> *اتفضل ايات صريحة مرتبة !*


لم تأت بنص واحد يقول ما طلبت، فإحذر أن تكرر ما فعلت مرة أخرى لأني لن اسمح بضياع أوقاتنا..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

أرجو من الجميع عدم المشاركة حاليا في الموضوع لحين البت في هذه النقطة فهو يشتت الموضوع بكم.. ثواني وستعودون للموضوع..

الآن وصلنا مع ياسر رشدي إلى طلب نص صريح يقول "لم يعرفوه"..
ووصلنا مع ياسر الجندي الى سؤال وجهته له ولم يجب عليه، 


إن لم يجب اي منكم على سؤاله ولم يقدم إعتذار عن خطأه، فلن يستكمل الحوار لان لا وقت لدينا لإضاعته في أوهامكم..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا تكلمت عن الذين سألوا واجابهم المسيح!
> *هم من الجموع التى تعرف المسيح جيدا *
> *فكما نصت الايات رؤساء وقواد وجنود وشيوخ الهيكل وهم جميعا يعرفون المسيح*​
> أولا: الرواية هنا لم تذكر أن المسيح قال لهم "أنا هو" أو "أنا المسيح" أو انهم سألوا عنه أصلا، فلم ينسب البشير السؤال لهم ولا الجواب للمسيح في هذه الرواية، وبالطبع لن تعرف كيف تجمع بين هذه الروايات لانك سطحي القراءة والتركيز.
> ...


*تحياتى لك يامولكا :smil12:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

> *هم من الجموع التى تعرف المسيح جيدا *
> *فكما نصت الايات رؤساء وقواد وجنود وشيوخ الهيكل وهم جميعا يعرفون المسيح*​


إذن أنت مدلس، لان السؤال كان في الرواية التي لم تذكر أصلا رؤساء الشيوخ، هذا فضلا عن أنه لا توجد رواية واحدة تقول بأن رؤساء الشيوخ سألوا، وهذا كله فضلا عن أن لا يوجد دليل واحد على ما ادعيته أنهم لم يعرفوه، سواء الجند او الشيوخ أو أي شخص آخر..
وعليه سيتم إيقاف عضويتك للتدليس..



> *انا سطحى ومش فاهم  فهمنى وربما هناك اخرون لا يفهمون ايضا مثلى فيفهمون !!*


لا لا، أنت سطحي نعم، انت مش فاهم نعمين، لكن هذا ليس داعي لأن نفهمك لأنك لست في موضوع تعليمي بل في حوار، فطالما سطحي وغير متعلم فانت غير كفؤ للحوار، وبالتالي فإستمرار حوارك هو مضيعة لوقتنا مع شخص سطحي وغير متعلم، وبالتالي سيتم إيقافك..



> *تم ورود الامر حرفيا بالايات ولا توجد اوهام*


انت كاذب، وعليه سيتم أيضا إيقافك لمدة اكبر.
.


> *فان قابلك احد وقال لك من تريد فقال اريد مولكا "وانت مولكا" وكررها عليك فماذا يعنى*


إذن انت تستنتج، وانا كان طلبي نصي، فالإستنتاج استطيع ضربك فيه، لكن لا يممكني ضباع وقتي في إفهامك في موضوع حواري، إما الدليل النصي الذي لم تأت به أو الإيقاف، وقد إخترت لنفسك الإيقاف...



> *هذا "نصا"*


هذا كذبا منك.. فلم تحضر أي نص يقول بهذا الكلام..




> *انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 22 اية رقم 52 و 53*​


انا علقت وقلت :




> هذه من بشارة *مرقس* الذي لم يذكر وجود رؤساء الكهنة أصلا...



وانت تضع لوقا؟!! أعرفت انك تضيع الوقت؟

سيتم حسابك..


> *معكم اى وسطكم ومصاحبا لكم*


اللي هم مين بقى؟



> *هم جند وخدام الهيكل الذى يذهب اليه المسيح "كل يوم"*


من اين اتيت في النص أن المسيح كان يقول هذا للجند؟؟

وبفرض الجدل، ما علاقة انهم يعرفونه بأنه يكون في الهيكل كل يوم؟؟
هل تظن ان الهيكل كان صغيرا لهذه الدرجة؟؟؟



> *اذا اردت ان  اتوقف عن النقاش فى هذا الموضوع ولا اكمله حتى نهايته قلها صراحة و ساتوقف  فانا لم اتجاوز او اتى بشئ من خيالى كله بالنصوص الصريحة*


هذا تدليس منك:

أولا: انا لا اريدك ان تتوقف مادمت لم تخالف الحوار، وبالتالي طالما خالفت فستم ايقافك.
ثانيا: انت تورد نصوص لا تقول بما تقوله انت منها!! فالعبرة ليست في إيراد نصوص، بل في أن تقول النصوص بما تقول وهذا ما لم تقدمه أصلا، فلا يوجد "لم يعرفوه" ، "شكوا" ..إلخ ومع ذلك تكرر هذا السفة.




> *انت لم تشرح شيئا*


كاذب، شرحت وقلت:



> لا يوجد أصلا في كل النصوص انهم لم يعرفوه!
> يوجد تكرار للسؤال لأن عند جواب المسيح الأول عليهم وقعوا للخلف فسألهم مرة أخرى وأجابهم مرة أخرى، اين هنا انهم لم يعرفوه؟!!!
> فهم لم يقبضوا عليه في الجواب الأول لسببين،
> 
> ...





> * بل سالت اين النصوص وقد رتبتها واتيت لك بها اما عن التهديد بالعضوية*


انا سألت عن شيء أخر غير هذا الذي شرحته لك بالفعل، ولم تأت به وهو كان عن "لم يعرفوه" وهذا ما لم تأت به، اما عن التهديد فأنا لا اهددك، انا اذكرك بما سيحدث لك لو تماديت في خطأك، فيمكنني ايقافك بضغطة زر ولا احتاج للتهديد أصلا..



> *قلت لك قلى ان اتوقف عن الموضوع وساتوقف او بين لى اين الخطأ فيما قلت فاعتذر واصحح !!*


قلته لك وكررته ، فإستحققت العقاب..



> *اين هو السفه*


كلامك الذي قلت عنه أنه سفة هو سفة..



> *الاتفاق كان ان يرشدهم للبستان*


يا كاذب، الإتفاق كان ان يوصلهم للبستان وان يقبله فيقبضوا عليه، فأنت تقول ان التقبيل علامة على انهم لا يعرفوه بينما كان هذا الإتفاق!! وهذا هو السفة...




> *وهم يعرفون المسيح*


هم مين؟ الجنود؟ دليلك؟
رؤساء الكهنة؟ اثبت انهم سألوا عن اين هو المسيح لكي تقول انهم لم يكونوا يعرفوا بحسب الرواية، لكن ان تقطع نص من هنا ونص من هناك وتضعهم كسياق واحد فهذه قلة ادب..



> *فلماذا قال لهم من ساقبله هو هو ؟*


كان هذا هو الإتفاق، أتسأل لماذا إتفق على ذلك؟ يمكنني ان اجيبك، لكن سأقول لك الآن "روح إسأله"..



> * اشرحلى انت !!*


لما تحب اني اشرح لك ابقى اطلب الشرح وليس الحوار..



> *وهى المعاملة البلدى وحشة .. طب دا اغلى حاجة هى اللحمة البلدى *


جميل، تعالى نشوف المعاملة البلدي..

 تم إيقاف عضويتك بسبب:

1. وضع النصوص بطريقة لا تليق بها عن طريق البتر من السياق ووضع اكثر من نص من أكثر من بشارة بالتتالي كأنهم رواية واحدة 
2. التفسير بالمزاج وعدم إيراد النصوص.
3. إضاعة وقت الأعضاء.
4. كذبك علىّ وتدليسك على النصوص.
​
​
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2012)

تستطيعوا إكمال حواركم يا أحبة في الموضوع..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تستطيعوا إكمال حواركم يا أحبة في الموضوع..


*وياترى انا من ضمن الاحبة هههه *
*ليه عملتلى ايقاف يامولكا :vava:.. كان كفاية **انذار .. طيب **نكمل ولا كفاية كدا !!*
*وياترى اقدر ارد على مشاركتك الاخيرة*
*ولا مش مسموح :t9:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2012)

> *وياترى انا من ضمن الاحبة هههه *
> *ليه عملتلى ايقاف يامولكا :vava:.. كان كفاية **انذار .. طيب **نكمل ولا كفاية كدا !!*
> *وياترى اقدر ارد على مشاركتك الاخيرة*
> *ولا مش مسموح :t9:*​


غير مسموح، لك ان ترد على سؤالي الذي بسبب عدم إجابتك المباشرة عليه تم إيقاف عضويتك، إن كررت نفس الأسلوب فلا تلومن إلا نفسك لمخالفتك القوانين..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> غير مسموح، لك ان ترد على سؤالي الذي بسبب عدم إجابتك المباشرة عليه تم إيقاف عضويتك، إن كررت نفس الأسلوب فلا تلومن إلا نفسك لمخالفتك القوانين..


*طيب حقك عليا *
*هو دا السؤال عشان نبدأ النقاش *
ومن الذي تكلم عن الحاضرين أصلا؟

*اذا كان هو السؤال الذى جاوبت انت عنه بان *
*ليس رؤساء كهنة الهيكل هم الذين سالوا*
*فانا اسالك انت من الذين سالوا ؟ حتى لاتعتقد انى متعمد شئ ما ان جاوبتك انا*
*فانا اريد ترتيب الحدث ومعرفة التفسير *
*لكل فعل اليس هذا احد اساسيات النقد *
*طالما فى اطار الالفاظ المهذبة والغير جارحة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2012)

ليس هذا هو السؤال، السؤال تعرفه جيدا، وإن لك تكن تعرفه فلا حوار لك.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ليس هذا هو السؤال، السؤال تعرفه جيدا، وإن لك تكن تعرفه فلا حوار لك.


*صدقنى انا مش عارف وارجوا منك وضعه*
*والاجابة عليه وفقا للتفاسير المعتمدة*
*انت سالت سؤالين فى المشاركة 79*
*والتانى انا اجبته .. اذا ماذكرتش السؤال*
*فساعتبر ان هذه اخر مشاركة لى فى هذا*
*الموضوع والى ان تلتقى فى مواضيع اخرى*
*لك منى تحياتى *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2012)

وأنا لن اضعه، إذن فلا حوار لك..


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (24 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *شايف ان مفيش مقارنة اصلا فى المستوى*
> 
> *الشيخ اللى بيناظره دا ومعرفش هو مين اصلا قاعد ينقل كلام من على منتديات مراهقين ولا قرا حاجة فى حياته ولا قدم اى مرجعية*


---الحقيقة أنا تابعت المناظرة دى على -قناة- الحياة - وعجبتنى جدا -وكان وجهة نظر الاستاذ- رشيد-أن القران -لم يأت بدليل مستقل - على أن المصلوب- شبيه-بينما وجهة نظر الشيخ السودانى-هو التشكيك فى واقعة الصلب -لتعارض الروايات الانجيلية -فى ساعة وقوعها وفى كيفيتها--وسوف اكتب تعليقى -على هذه المناظرة-يتبع-


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (24 يوليو 2012)

والحقيقة أن الشيخ- السودانى-أتى بدليل واضح-من الانجيل على عدم تمكن اليهود - من صلب المسيح-وهو قوله (*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا بَعْدُ، ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
34 سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا».---ولم يقدم الاستاذ رشيد- ردا واضحا- على هذا الدليل- الذى تمسك به الشيخ -حتى نهاية المناظرة-بينما- تمسك- الاستاذ-بأن القران لم يذكر اسم الشبيه-مع أن ذكر اسم -الشبيه - ليس ضروريا لأن منهاج القران -فى الغالب - هو عدم ذكر الاسماء-فنجد ه-مثلا-لم يذكر اسم رفيق الغار-رغم أهمية الواقعة-بل لم يذكر أحدا بالاسم من الاف الصحابة- الا - زيدبن حارثة-*
*نرجع الى انكار القران لواقعة - صلب-المسيح---فنجد دليلا اخرا- ربما لم يتعرض له الشيخ-وهو قوله(وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».
فالمسيح هنا-يعتمد على أن الرب لايتركه---بينما نجد أن المصلوب -تركه الرب ولم ينقذه رغم شدة استغاثته به حتى عاتبه قائلا(
الهي الهي لماذا تركتني؟!")فالمسيح الحقيقى لايمكن أن يتركه الله -كما وعده بنص الانجيل- أما الشبيه فقد تركه الله لأنه خائن يستحق الترك-

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2012)

*



			الحقيقة أن الشيخ- السودانى-أتى بدليل واضح-من الانجيل على عدم تمكن اليهود - من صلب المسيح-وهو قوله (
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا بَعْدُ، ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
> 34 سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ  تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا».---ولم يقدم الاستاذ رشيد- ردا واضحا-  على هذا الدليل- الذى تمسك به الشيخ -حتى نهاية المناظرة-بينما*


*
ليس بالدليل إطلاقا بل لضعف منطق الشيخ
تفضل ردنا على هذه الجزئيه فى نفس الموضوع مشاركة 44
أيضا مشاركة 78 يصرح فيها رب المجد يسوع أنه هو الذى سيسلم ويصلب.
*


> *(وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».
> فالمسيح هنا-يعتمد على أن الرب لايتركه---بينما نجد أن المصلوب -تركه الرب ولم ينقذه رغم شدة استغاثته به حتى عاتبه قائلا(
> الهي الهي لماذا تركتني؟!")فالمسيح الحقيقى لايمكن أن يتركه الله -كما وعده  بنص الانجيل- أما الشبيه فقد تركه الله لأنه خائن يستحق الترك-
> *


*
ههههههههههههههه حلوه قصة الشبيه خائن دى ولادليل عندك عليها.
قول المسيح يا أخى إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى لم يكن تعبير عن ترك الله له بل توجيه سامعيه إلى مزمور إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى الذى وردت فيه نبوات تفصيليه عن صلب المسيا كدليل أنه هو المنتظر
Ps 22:9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنًّا عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي.
Ps 22:10 عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلهِي.
Ps 22:11 لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي، لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ.
Ps 22:12 أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي.
Ps 22:13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ.
Ps 22:14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.
Ps 22:15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.
Ps 22:16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.
Ps 22:17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.
Ps 22:18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.
طول عمركم هتفضلواضعاف فى المسيحيه لأنكم تضعوا أوهامكم لتلووا بها عنق النصوص.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يوليو 2012)

> والحقيقة أن الشيخ- السودانى-أتى بدليل واضح-من الانجيل على عدم تمكن اليهود - من صلب المسيح-وهو قوله (فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا بَعْدُ، ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
> 34 سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ  تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا».---ولم يقدم الاستاذ رشيد- ردا واضحا-  على هذا الدليل- الذى تمسك به الشيخ -حتى نهاية المناظرة



اين هو الدليل في هذا الكلام الذي ينفي وقوع الصلب؟
النصوص المقدسة تتكلم عن أنه "معهم" ثم "يمضي"، أين هنا "نفي الصلب"؟

لا اجد ولا شبة شبهة دليل! فضلا عن دليل فضلا عن رد عليه!



> *بينما-  تمسك- الاستاذ-بأن القران لم يذكر اسم الشبيه-مع أن ذكر اسم -الشبيه - ليس  ضروريا لأن منهاج القران -فى الغالب - هو عدم ذكر الاسماء*


اسمعني عزيزي
القرآن لم يذكر أصلا عدم قتل وصلب المسيح هذا خطأ في فهمكم للنص وقد أثبته عليكم مراراً..
القرأن لم يقل اي شيء عن اي شيء، ولم يقل ان هناك شبيه اصلا، 
فهى عبارة لا تؤدي الى اي معلومة...



> *لم يذكر اسم رفيق الغار-رغم أهمية الواقعة-بل لم يذكر أحدا بالاسم من الاف الصحابة- الا - زيدبن حارثة-*


1. زيادة الخطأ إن إثنين او ثلاثة لا ينفي ان هناك خطأ أول 
2. غير مطلوب منه ان يقول ا ل م و ك ه ي ع ص ولا ويتكلم عن النصارى والمسيح وووو ولا يذكر اصلا اي معلومة، سواء انه لم يقتل او لم يصلب او ان هناك شخص شبيه او اسمه ..إلخ..



> *نرجع الى انكار القران لواقعة*


لا يوجد انكار لواقعة الصلب ولا لصلب المسيح..




> *ربما لم يتعرض له الشيخ-وهو قوله(وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».
> فالمسيح هنا-يعتمد على أن الرب لايتركه---بينما نجد أن المصلوب -تركه الرب ولم ينقذه رغم شدة استغاثته به حتى عاتبه قائلا(
> الهي الهي لماذا تركتني؟!")*


خطأ منهجي فكري، لكي تقارن بين النصين عليك بإثبات نفس الـ"شيء الذي سيتركه فيه" أو "الوقت"..



> *فالمسيح الحقيقى لايمكن أن يتركه الله -كما وعده بنص الانجيل- أما الشبيه فقد تركه الله لأنه خائن يستحق الترك-*


أكمل دحض فكرتك..

أولا: النص الأول يتكلم عن "الآب" والنص الثاني يتكلم عن "إلهي".. فلا تجميع..
ثانياً: لا يوجد مسيح حقيقي ومسيح غير حقيقي لان كل الأسفار تكلمت عن هذا الموضوع تقريبا بإقرار ان الذيس صلب ومات هو المسيح نفسه.
ثالثا: من اين اتيت بوجود شبيه أصلا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يوليو 2012)

> والحقيقة أن الشيخ- السودانى-أتى بدليل واضح-من الانجيل على عدم تمكن اليهود - من صلب المسيح-وهو قوله (*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا بَعْدُ، ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
> 34 سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا».*


*طيب طالما انت فاشل زى شيخك السودانى ولم تجد انجيليا ما يدعم اساطير الغنوصية اللى كتبها محمد فى قرانه 
ليه بتكسف نفسك

فانت مطالب انت وشيخك المراهق اللى انا ابصم بالعشرة انه اخره عامل اكونت على منتدى اسلامى وبيشارك مع الاخوة فى التهجيص الالكترونى

تقولى ايه علاقة كلام المسيح بموضوع الصلب اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منتهى الفشل والجهل 
*


> *(وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ*


*برضة ايه علاقة الموضوع دا بالصلب؟؟؟

وعلشان تتيقن من انكم كدابين لو رجعت لعدد واحد قبل الكلام دا هتعرف ان يسوع بيتكلم عن ان اليهود سيرفعوا ابن الانسان
**قالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي*


*كفاية جهل وشوفوا حاجة تانية تقولوها *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (25 يوليو 2012)

الشيخ السودانى لم يكن منهجه سليم فى المناظرة ولكن أيضا كل حجج (الاخ رشيد) لم تقنعنى لاسباب مختلفة تختلف باختلاف هذه الحجج 




> أسمعني، لا يوجد تفسير محدد لها!، هذا كله ايضا حتى لو تم توحيد تفسيرها فلا يهمنا أصلا للأسباب التالية:
> 
> 1. القرآن أصلا لم ينف موت المسيح، وبالتالي فلا أهمية لعبارة "شبهة لهم" تحت اي تفسير.
> 2. القرآن لم يذكر أي معلومات عن اي حاة في اي حتة في اي موضوع في اي مكان!! هى جملة واحدة قالها وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال، والف شكر!! والمفروض ندور احنا بقى؟!
> 3. لا يمكن ترك شهود العيان والكتاب المقدس أصلا أصلا أصلاً..


 
يعنى لو قلت لك: 

الأمريكان لم يقتلوا اسامة بن لادن بل توهموا. 
 ألن تفهم من هذه العبارة نفى قتل الامريكان له؟! 


1-القران لم ينفى موت المسيح ولم يثبت موته ايضا فى زمن الصلب! 

2- القران لا يذكر فعلا اى حاجة فى أى حتة فى اى موضوع فى اى مكان! 
امتى؟؟ 
القرأن يفعل ذلك فى كل امر او شأن لا اهمية له اطلاقا للمسلم ولا غير المسلم حتى
قل لى؟ 
ماذا يهم المسلم او غير المسلم فى ذكر اى تفاصيل عن المصلوب اذا كان القران اكد ان الذى امسكه اليهود وسلموه للرومان ليس هو يسوع؟ 
ولماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هذا المصلوب؟!!!( سؤالى هذا يفهمه امثالك جيدا لان لك معرفة بعقيدة الاسلام فى يسوع) 

 3-تقول انه لا يمكن تكذيب شهود العيان ولا التاريخ ؟!! 
وماذا فى هذا؟........هذه حجة لنا وليس علينا. 
فالقرأن قال فعلا ان اليهود امسكوا بمن ظنوه يسوع -لانه يشبه يسوع-وقتلوه صلبا
فطبيعى جدا ان تجد هذا مكتوبا فى التاريخ بدون تفاصيل


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

> الأمريكان لم يقتلوا اسامة بن لادن بل توهموا.
> ألن تفهم من هذه العبارة نفى قتل الامريكان له؟!


نعم، بغض النظر عن "توهموا" التي لها معان كثيرة..

لكن هل قتله اليهود؟ هل قتله الأتراك؟ هل قتله المصريون؟ أين النفي؟



> 1-القران لم ينفى موت المسيح ولم يثبت موته ايضا فى زمن الصلب!


مسألة إثبات القرآن نناقشها في قسمها عندما يفتح، نحن لا نحتاج أصلا لأن يثبت القرآن موته فهذا لا يعنينا... كلامنا عن "عدم" نفي القرآن.. لو لديك دليل واحد للنفي أحضره لنا..



> امتى؟؟


إمتى اية؟ بقول لك "لم" يذكر، تقول لي "إمتى؟"؟



> القرأن يفعل ذلك فى كل امر او شأن لا اهمية له اطلاقا للمسلم ولا غير المسلم حتى


يفعل اية؟ يفعل انه لا يقول اي شيء؟ يعني يفعل "عدم" فعل شيء؟

مسألة كونه ليس له اهمية او له اهمية هذه نناقشها في قسمها..



> ماذا يهم المسلم او غير المسلم فى ذكر اى تفاصيل عن المصلوب


لالا، انت فهمت غلط، انا مش عايز تفاصيل عن المصلوب، انا عايز اي حصر لأي معلومة عن اي حاجة!

لم ينف الصلب ولا القتل، ولم يقل بان هناك شخص شبيه، ولو كان قال لم يقل لنا من هو، ولو لم يكن قد قال، فمن الذي قتله الرومان؟!! إلخ إلخ..

فقط عبارة لا نفهم منها اي شيء

وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم..


مثلا:

جميل انهم لم يصلبوه ، هل صلبه أحد آخر؟ لا نعرف!
جميل انهم لم يقتلوه، هل هذا بمعناه الحرفي ام المجازي، يعني هل على مجاز "ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون"، هل هذا هو المقصود بانه حى لأنه قتل في سبيل الله؟! لا نعرف!
ما معنى شبه لهم؟ وما هو اصلا الذي شبه لهم؟ لا نعرف!

نقطة أخيرة: غير المسلم لا يهمه القرآن أصلا، رأساً، فكيف تسأل عن الذي يهمه في ذكر التفاصيل في كتاب هو كله لا يؤمن به؟



> اذا كان القران اكد ان الذى امسكه اليهود وسلموه للرومان ليس هو يسوع؟


هذا من وحي خيالك، اين هذا الكلام؟



> ولماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هذا المصلوب؟!!!


لأني لو عرفت من هو المصلوب سأعرف ان من سواه ليس هو المصلوب، مثلا، لو قال القرآن عن "س" انه هو من صلب، إذن فـ "ص" ليس هو المصلوب هنا!!
ما هذا السؤال الساذج؟



> ( سؤالى هذا يفهمه امثالك جيدا لان لك معرفة بعقيدة الاسلام فى يسوع)



الإسلام لا يعرف يسوع! ربما تقصد عيسى القرآني الذي كان يتكلم في المهد كما جاء في كتب الأبوكريفا..



> تقول انه لا يمكن تكذيب شهود العيان ولا التاريخ ؟!!


اين كلمة "التاريخ" في كلامي؟! هلا دققت؟



> وماذا فى هذا؟........هذه حجة لنا وليس علينا.


انتم خارج الإطار أصلا، فلا قيمة لكم..



> فالقرأن قال فعلا ان *اليهود امسكوا بمن ظنوه يسوع -لانه يشبه يسوع-وقتلوه صلبا*




لم يقل القرآن هذا الكلام على الإطلاق، وإن لم تحضره في المشاركة التالية كما كتبته أو تعتذر سيتم طردك للتدليس..



> فطبيعى جدا ان تجد هذا مكتوبا فى التاريخ بدون تفاصيل


أي تاريخ؟ انا لم اقل "تاريخ"، وما هو "هذا" الذي تتكلم عنه؟ طبيعي ان اجد ماذا؟!!


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (26 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب طالما انت فاشل زى شيخك السودانى ولم تجد انجيليا ما يدعم اساطير الغنوصية اللى كتبها محمد فى قرانه *
> *ليه بتكسف نفسك*


---أولا- الشتم لايعتبر دليلا علميا لأقناع الخصوم
ثانيا--فرق الغنوصية كانت موجودة منذ القرن الأول الميلادى-فاذا وجدت فرقة منهم تقول بوقوع الصلب على الشبيه فهذا لابد وأن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار ولايصح رده بمجرد مذهب -الأرثوذكس-لأن لكل منهم كبت كتبت فى العهد الأول وكل واحد منهم يعتقد بأن اسفاره هى الوحي الصحيح--- وكانت هناك اناجيل كثيرة لكنها استبعدت فى القرن الرابع واعتبرت غير قانونية من جانب مذهب الارثوذكس-لأنها تخالفهم وكانت تملك السلطة التى نصرت مذهبها-وهذا التصرف لايدل بالضرورة على بطلان الروايات التى تقول بوقوع الصلب على الشبيه لأن مرجعه الى فرض الرأى بالقوة-وليس بالدليل-
ثالثا-لايوجد أى دليل واضح يقول أن نبي الاسلام نقل هذه المعلومة من الفرقة الغنوصية-ومعلوم أنه كان أميا لايقرأولا يكتب
رابعا---مهى مصلحة نبى الاسلام فى انكار صلب المسيح؟
أما كان منالأولى له أن يقر هذه الواقعة ليكسب مزيدا منالأنصار والمؤيدين؟ خاصة وأن دولة الروم كانت من أعظم الدول وكان جميع مواطنيها على عقيد الصلب-فلماذا يصر نبى الاسلام على انكار هذه العقيدة التى هى اساس الدين فى هذه الدولة؟
رابعا-تهمة الصلب كانت منصبة على اليهود والرومان وليس لها علاقة بمحمد ولاقومه ولم يكن معاصرا لهذه الواقعة فماهى مصلحته فى مخالفة أعظم دولة وهو فى أشد الحاجة للمعين والنصير؟
هذا كله يدل على أن القران كان ينشد نشر الحقيقة مهما خالفت المصلحة السياسية


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2012)

> فاذا وجدت فرقة منهم تقول بوقوع الصلب على الشبيه فهذا لابد وأن يؤخذ فى  الاعتبار ولايصح رده بمجرد مذهب -الأرثوذكس-لأن لكل منهم كبت كتبت فى العهد  الأول وكل واحد منهم يعتقد بأن اسفاره هى الوحي الصحيح


طبعا هذا كلام فارغ، لا قيمة له، ويبدو انك لا تعرف اصلا ما هى الأرثوذكسية في هذه الفترة! ومن العجيب والمخزي حقا لك انك تتكلم عن غنوصية القرن الأول، أي في عصر الرسل والآباء الرسوليين وتقول أن لا يكفي رد فكرة الشبيه بـ"مذهب" الأرثوذكس!! أي لا يجوز أي يرد هذا الكلام من الرسل والآباء الرسوليون!! حقا، يا للسخف!
وحكاية ان لكل منهم كتب كتبت في العهد الأول، لم تدلل عليها! 



> وكانت هناك اناجيل كثيرة لكنها استبعدت فى القرن الرابع واعتبرت غير  قانونية من جانب مذهب الارثوذكس-لأنها تخالفهم وكانت تملك السلطة التى نصرت  مذهبها


ياربي إرحمني من هذا الجهل المدقع!!

هل هناك اناجيل إستبعدت في القرن الرابع؟ متى حتى هذا في القرن الرابع؟ ومن الذي استبعدها؟ وما هى هذه الأناجيل؟!! ومن الذي طرحها للمناقشة اصلا!!

هل كان يوجد "مذهب" الأرثوذكس في القرن الرابع أصلا؟ يا لجهلك..


إسمع يا هذا، هذا المستوى غير الموجود لا يسمح له بالكتابة على صفحات موقعنا، فهو وصمة عار لأنه كلام شديد الجهل لان قبل به، إما ان تتعلم او أن لا تتكلم، لو حدث وتكلمت في غير فنك مرة أخرى، سأقوم بطردك..



> وهذا التصرف لايدل بالضرورة على بطلان الروايات التى تقول بوقوع الصلب على الشبيه لأن مرجعه الى فرض الرأى بالقوة-وليس بالدليل-



روايات اية؟ واي شبيه؟ وانهو رأي دا اللي فرض بالقوة؟

ما هذه الخرافات؟


> ثالثا-لايوجد أى دليل واضح يقول أن نبي الاسلام نقل هذه المعلومة من الفرقة الغنوصية-ومعلوم أنه كان أميا لايقرأولا يكتب


لم يقل احد انه نقلها بالإملاء من كتبهم أصلا!!

النقل يكون بالأفكار وليس بالكلمات..



> رابعا---مهى مصلحة نبى الاسلام فى انكار صلب المسيح؟


اين انكر صلب المسيح في القرآن؟



> أما كان منالأولى له أن يقر هذه الواقعة ليكسب مزيدا منالأنصار والمؤيدين؟


لا، لانه سيكون مثل اي مسيحي عادي..



> فماهى مصلحته فى مخالفة أعظم دولة وهو فى أشد الحاجة للمعين والنصير؟


أولا: هو لم يخالف لأنه لم يقل بعدم الصلب او القتل!
ثانيا: هو اشد الحاجة للمعين والنصير "كنبي" وليس "كمسيحي" لأنه لو آمن كما آمن المسيحين، فهذا معناه انه "مجرد مسيحي عادي" وليس "نبي"!! فكيف سيكون نبي في امبراطورية كهذه؟



> هذا كله يدل على أن القران كان ينشد نشر الحقيقة مهما خالفت المصلحة السياسية


اين هذا في القرآن؟



مرة أخرى لا تتكلم فيما لا تفهم ولا تعرف..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2012)

*



			الموجود فى الانجيل أنه كان يصرخ صراخا عظيما-ويقول -الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صرخ صراخا عظيما تعنى هنا أنه رفع صوته عاليا حتى يسمعه الجميع.



			أما حكاية توجيه سامعيه الى المزمور-فهى فقط من أقوال المفسرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن شاء الله المفسرين دول مين هل هم مجرد ناس يتاعة مصاطب مش أى حد ينفع يفسر الكتاب يا أخ ونقول أنا مفسر، المفسر ده بيبقى إنسان عالم فى اللغات القديمه ودارس بعمق للعادات والظروف والقوانين وكل مايخص الفتره التى يفسر فيها.
الدليل على صحة كلام المفسر أن المزامير كانت توزع على اليهود فى الصلوات بأول كلمات تأتى فيها وبالفعل هذا ما رأيناه فى مناداة المسيح له المجد تطابق مع المزمور المذكور أنفا الملئ بالنبوات عن صلب المسيح.
مجددا لادليل لديكم على قصة الشبيه والأوهام التى تعيشوها.
*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (26 يوليو 2012)

عثمان القطعانى قال:


> ---أولا- الشتم لايعتبر دليلا علميا لأقناع الخصوم
> ثانيا--فرق الغنوصية كانت موجودة منذ القرن الأول الميلادي


*
* *أولاً الغنوصيين ديانتهم وثنية متعددة الآلهة لم تظهر أناجيلهم وكتبهم إلا بعد حوالي 150 عام من موت السيد المسيح .
ولكن بعض المسلمين أعتبرو ديانتهم هي المسيحية الحقيقية بسبب أنهم قالو بأن المسيح لم يصلب بسبب أن جسده شبح وهم في إعتقادهم
لما المسيح  وُضع علي الصليب ‏ليُصْلَب بدا لهم وكأنَّه يُصْلَب ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح  وخيال فقد ظهر في مظهر ‏وهيئة وشكل الذي يُصلب ولكن في إعتقادهم لم يُصلب بل  شُبِّه لهم أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏بدا لهم معلقًا علي الصليب ولكنّه في  الحقيقة غير ذلك !! بدا لهم يسفك الدم ‏وينزف أمامهم ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح  وخيال وليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، فقد ‏كان يبدو هكذا لهم مظهريًا فقط،  شُبِّه لهم !! ظهر وكأنَّه مات علي الصليب وهو ‏الإله الذي لا يموت 


كانو موجودين في وقت الشريعة اليهودية قبل وجود المسيحية 
وكانت أفكارهم ثيوصوفية سرية. ولما ظهرت المسيحية خلط قادة هذه الجماعات بين أفكارهم، وبين بعض الأفكار المسيحية التي تتفق معهم فهم ليسوا مسيحيين وليسو يهود ولكن إقتبسوا من المسيحية لروعة أفكار المسيحية وشخص المسيح.
فهم وثنييين بتعدد الآلهة و بأفكار الفلسفة الهيلينية 
 فكرهم أن الجسم حقير والمادة شر ونجاسة وخطية، وإعتبارهم أن الإله منزَّه عن الاتصال بالمادة والجسد، لذلك فهو في إعتقادهم لم يخلق العالم إنما صدرت منه آلهة أخرى، وأكثر هذه الآلهة بعداً عنه هو الإله الذي اتصل بالمادة وخلق العالم، واعتقدوا أن الأرواح كانت موجودة في عالم سماوي منير ولكنها سقطت فجأة إلى الأرض وأصبحت سجينة الجسد المادي،
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 يوليو 2012)

اعتذر عن الخطا فى كلامى  كنت اقصد اليهود بدلا من يسوع




> من اذا الذى صلبه يسوع؟!!! وما شان القرأن بشخص قبض عليه الوثنيون الرومان وصلبوه ..هل يلزمنا ذكره بعد ان وضحنا كل شئ عن يسوع نفسه؟!!!
> اذن فانت تسألنى


 


كنت اقصد من اذا الذى صلبه اليهود؟ أعتذر بشدة


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 يوليو 2012)

> لم يقل القرآن هذا الكلام على الإطلاق، وإن لم تحضره في المشاركة التالية كما كتبته أو تعتذر سيتم طردك للتدليس..


احضرت الدليل فلماذا حذفته ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

> كنت اقصد من اذا الذى صلبه اليهود؟ أعتذر بشدة


اليهود أسلموا المسيح للرومان وصلبوه..

لم اجد لك تعليقا واحدا على مشاركتي الاخيرة على الاقل..



> احضرت الدليل فلماذا حذفته ؟


اي دليل هذا ومتى حذفته؟
انا لا اريد دليل، اريد هذا النص الذي تقول ان القرآن قاله، اين هو؟ لو لم تحضه ولم تعتذر سيتم طردك للكذب..


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 يوليو 2012)

كتبت مشاركة طويلة عريضة ثم وجدتها حذفت ولم يبقى منها الا اعتذارى عن خطأ ورد فيها فمن حذفها ؟





> [/انا لا اريد دليل، اريد هذا النص الذي تقول ان القرآن قاله، اين هو؟ لو لم تحضه ولم تعتذر سيتم طردك للكذبQUOTE]





> بس....بسيطة
> 
> هذا كلام القرأن واضح المعنى لا مجال للتاويل فيه:
> 
> ...


----------



## مصرى ثائر (28 يوليو 2012)

بعد أن اكدت فى ردى السابق مباشرة أن  القرأن اكد بصريح العبارة ان الله نجا يسوع من ايدى اليهود...انبه الى المغالطة فى تفسير المسيحيين للقران هنا

العجيب أن المسيحيين عندما يقرأوا......ولكن شبه لهم...) 

يقفوا هنا ثم يعترضون قائلين ..... ماذا يفيد هذا! لا معنى هذا!  هذا غموض لا يدل على شئ! 


ولماذا لم يكملوا قراءة ما بعد (ولكن شبه لهم)  

ولكن شبه لهم وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفى شك منه.......وما قتلوه يقينا) 

فان كان الله نجى يسوع ورفعه امام اعدائه اليهود وشاهدوا ذلك 
فمن اين يايتهم الشك فى قتله .......لو كان الله نجاه امام اليهود فلا معنى اطلاقا لقوله تعالى 

(.......وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفى شك منه ما لهم به من علم الا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينا) 


 اذن فالقران قال ما معناه ان اليهود قتلوا من يشبه يسوع وهم يظنون انه يسوع 
ثم بعد ذلك قالوا ان قتلنا المسيح ابن مريم ولم يقتلوه اصلا ولم يصلبوه ولكن شبه لهم فقتلوا الشبيه. 

امنت بالقران  
انتهى


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2012)

اي مشاركة تتحدث عنها؟ الإعتذرار لا يوجد في مشاركته اي حذف!


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2012)

انت قلت:


> فالقرأن قال فعلا ان *اليهود امسكوا بمن ظنوه يسوع -لانه يشبه يسوع-وقتلوه صلبا*


وهذا هو المطلوب نصه، أين هو؟

ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالتالي:

بس....بسيطة 



> هذا كلام القرأن واضح المعنى لا مجال للتاويل فيه:
> 
> 
> فَبِمَا  نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِم بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ  الأَنبِيَاء بِغَيْرِ حَقًّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً ​
> ...


لا يوجد به ما إدعيت نصياً.



> الذين ادعوا قتل يسوع لم يقتلوه بل شبه لهم؟
> اسال نفسك .....شبه لهم ماذا؟
> ليس الا جوابين. شبه لهم الذى قتلوه
> أو شبه لهم الامر كله....ولن تستطيع ابدا ان تفترض جواب ثالث.


طبعا هذا سيكون بعد طردك وعودتك للتدليس، انا وضعت تفسير ثالث بالفعل قبل ان تقول هذين ومع ذلك تقول "لن" فسحقا للمستوى الفكري هذا..



> ثم يكمل الله  قائلا......بل رفعه الله اليه......يعنى الله نجاه برفعه الى السماء


لماذا تضع كلامك انت؟ النص القرآني لا يوجد فيه "نجاه" ولا يوجد به "بـرفعه الى السماء"، فهل انت اقدر من الهك؟



> اما ان الله رفعه امام اليهود او رفعه دون ان يروا ذلك


او ان الرومان قتلوه وقام في اليوم الثالث وصعد 



> ولكن الله رفعه بعيدا عن عيونهم (داخل بيته او اما تلاميذه فقط) لكى ينالوا اثم القتل ويقتلوا الشبيه فيكون لهم اثم قتل يسوع نفسه.


حكاوي ألف ليلة وليلة لا مكان لها في المنتدى.



> الدليل:
> 
> قوله....ولكن شبه....لكن حرف استدراك بعد النفى
> نفى الظن(صلب يسوع) واقرار حقيقة الامر (انهم شبه لهم اخر فصلبوه)


ما هم فعلا لم يقتلوه، فعلا، وهو فعلا صعد فعلا.




> وايضا قوله ( وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفى شك منه ما لهم به من علم الا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينا)


نعم هم لم يقتلوه، قتله الرومان.



> يعنى لا احد منهم عنده يقين لانه لا احد  راى يسوع نفسه وقتها لانهم لو رأوه باعينهم وامسكوه بايديهم لكانوا على  يقين من صلب يسوع نفسه ولكن الاية تفيد عدم تيقن الذين شاهدوا المصلوب لانه  كان شبيييه وليس يسوع الحقيقى.


كلامك هو كلام خارج النص القرآني وبالتالي فهو كلام فارغ..



> اما زلت تجادل؟ عجبا


انت اقل من ان تجادلني، انا اثبت كلامي.



> لا يحق لك تفسير القران حسب رؤيتك وان كنت مصرا على تفسيره


اولا: انا يحق لي التفسير.
ثانيا: انا لم افسر، انا وضعت النص وقلت ما فيه، واوضحت ما اختلفتم فيه.



> ما معنى...(وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم)


اليهود لم يصلبوه ولم يقتلوه ولكن شبه لهم انهم قتلوه وانهم صلبوه..




> بعد أن اكدت فى ردى السابق مباشرة  أن  القرأن اكد بصريح العبارة ان الله نجا يسوع من ايدى اليهود...انبه الى  المغالطة فى تفسير المسيحيين للقران هنا


لم تؤكد شيء، هذا وهم في عقلك فقط.



> ولكن شبه لهم وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفى شك منه.......وما قتلوه يقينا)


ما وجة الإحتجاج بهذا النص!!؟



> فان كان الله نجى يسوع ورفعه امام اعدائه اليهود وشاهدوا ذلك


ما هو مافيش حاجة تقول انه نجاه اصلا..



> فمن اين يايتهم الشك فى قتله .......لو كان الله نجاه امام اليهود فلا معنى اطلاقا لقوله تعالى


ما هو ما نجاهوش اصلا 



> (.......وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفى شك منه ما لهم به من علم الا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينا)


تأكيد ان اليهود لم يقتلوه 



> اذن فالقران قال ما معناه ان اليهود قتلوا من يشبه يسوع وهم يظنون انه يسوع


لم يقل هذا الكلام ابدا..



> ثم بعد ذلك قالوا ان قتلنا المسيح ابن مريم ولم يقتلوه اصلا ولم يصلبوه ولكن شبه لهم فقتلوا الشبيه.


هم لم يقتلوه بل الرومان، ولا يوجد شبيه في الموضوع كله.


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (28 يوليو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> *
> * *أولاً الغنوصيين ديانتهم وثنية متعددة الآلهة لم تظهر أناجيلهم وكتبهم إلا بعد حوالي 150 عام من موت السيد المسيح .
> ولكن بعض المسلمين أعتبرو ديانتهم هي المسيحية الحقيقية بسبب أنهم قالو بأن المسيح لم يصلب بسبب أن جسده شبح وهم في إعتقادهم
> لما المسيح  وُضع علي الصليب ‏ليُصْلَب بدا لهم وكأنَّه يُصْلَب ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح  وخيال فقد ظهر في مظهر ‏وهيئة وشكل الذي يُصلب ولكن في إعتقادهم لم يُصلب بل  شُبِّه لهم أنَّه يُصْلَب !! ‏بدا لهم معلقًا علي الصليب ولكنّه في  الحقيقة غير ذلك !! بدا لهم يسفك الدم ‏وينزف أمامهم ولكن لأنَّه شبح وروح  وخيال وليس له لحم ولا دم ولا عظام، فقد ‏كان يبدو هكذا لهم مظهريًا فقط،  شُبِّه لهم !! ظهر وكأنَّه مات علي الصليب وهو ‏الإله الذي لا يموت
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2012)

*



			لم يكن لواقعة الشبيه أى ذكر فى عهد نبي الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تمام لم يكن هناك ذكر للشبيه لأنه رواية الشبيه موجوده فقط فى عقل المختلين 
فما الذى يجعلنا نترك شهادة شهود العيان ونذهب إلى مفسرين الإسلام المختلفين كليا وجزئيا فى معنى شبه لهم.



			ثم أراد الله أن يؤيد رسوله وكتابه -فتم اكتشاف انجيل فى القرن العشرين وبالتحديد عام 1945-فى نجع حمادى- يسمى انجيل-توما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إنجيل أبوكريفى غنوسى لم يعترف به أى مسيحى عبر التاريخ كله يعترف به فقط جهلة المسلمون أمثالك.
الحجة يا أخ دائما تكون بما هو معترف به وليس بما هو منكر.
عجبى على التفكير التعبان وأفلام الكرتون الهزليه.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2012)

> القران أخبر صراحة بنفي الصلب والقتل عن المسيح-بقوله(وماقتلوه وماصلبوه  ولكن شبه لهم ---حتى قوله(وماقتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله اليه وكان الله  عزيزا حكيما)النساء-157-158-


خطأ، القرآن قال بعدم قتل ولا صلب اليهود له، ولكنه لم ينف الفعل نفسه، أي الصلب.



> ولم يكن لواقعة الشبيه أى ذكر فى عهد نبي الاسلام


دليلك؟




> ثم أراد الله أن يؤيد رسوله وكتابه -فتم اكتشاف انجيل فى القرن العشرين  وبالتحديد عام 1945-فى نجع حمادى- يسمى انجيل-توما-يتكن من -114-ايه-وفيه :  ( لم أخضع لهم كما أرادوا . و أنا لم أمت في الواقع بل في الظاهر لكيلا  يلحقوا بي العار. لأن موتي الذي ظنوا أنهم أوقعوه بي إنما أوقعوه بأنفسهم  في خطئهم و العمى. إذ مسمروا رجلهم على موتهم . لقد كان شخصاً آخر الذي شرب  المر و الخل. لم يكن إياي. ضربوني بالقصب ! لقد كان شخصاً آخر هو شمعون.  الذي حمل الصليب على كتفه. لقد كان شخصاً آخرالذي وضعوا على رأسه التاج و  الشوك. و أنا كنت أضحك من جهلهم)


أي قول من الأقوال هذا؟ ما رقمه؟ ومن اين اقتبسته بهذه الصورة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

عثمان القطعاني، إن استمريت في الحديث بجهل وبغير مرجع ولا دليل واذا استمريت في تجاهل الأسئلة ، من الأفضل لك الا تشارك لأنه في حين مشاكرتك وتكرار أي من هذه الأخطاء سوف أقوم بطردك لتعمدك اضاعة وقتنا..


----------



## عثمان القطعانى (29 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أي قول من الأقوال هذا؟ ما رقمه؟ ومن اين اقتبسته بهذه الصورة؟


-----المخطوط موجود فى المتحف القبطى -بمصر القديمة- واذا كنت عاوز تطلع على القصة كاملة وصور المخطوطات---فهذا هو الرابط-http://m.quran-m.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1642:2011-06-17-11-21-03&catid=54:hist&Itemid=541


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

> -----المخطوط موجود فى المتحف القبطى -بمصر القديمة- واذا كنت عاوز تطلع  على القصة كاملة وصور المخطوطات---فهذا هو  الرابط-http://m.quran-m.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1642:   2011-06-17-11-21-03&catid=54:hist&Itemid=541


لا احب الحوار مع من لديهم قصور عقلي، سؤالي واضح:
 *أي* قول من الأقوال هذا؟ *ما* رقمه؟ و*من اين* اقتبسته بهذه الصورة؟

هل ترى فيما أسألك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

بالمناسبة، لا داعي لمواقع "بير السلم الإسلامية"، إذا اردت الحديث علميا فحدثني بكتب العلماء مباشرة لكي يكون الحوار على الأقل مغري لي أن استمر فيه معك وانت بهذا المستوى الضحل..


----------



## مصرى ثائر (2 أغسطس 2012)

أنا مبقولش حاجة الا اذا كنت قدها ولا اتلفظ بشئ الا اذا كنت استطيع اثباته 
نعم يا مولكان انت تطبق القانون كما تشاء ولكن انا لم ادلس ولم اقصد التدليس فى كلامى 

وانا قلت...أن القران قال فعلا ان اليهود قتلوا من يشبه يسوع وليس يسوع. 

قالها بالمعنى ولم اقل وقتها ان نص ذلك فى القرأن قالقران قال ما معناه ذلك وليس ما نصه ذلك فكيف تدعى على قولا وهو اصلا معنى لكلامى وليس المعنى الوحيد.


*++++ حذف كلام المدلس ، إلى ان يأتي بالنص أو يعتذر..+++*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أغسطس 2012)

> أنا مبقولش حاجة الا اذا كنت قدها ولا اتلفظ بشئ الا اذا كنت استطيع اثباته
> نعم يا مولكان انت تطبق القانون كما تشاء ولكن انا لم ادلس ولم اقصد التدليس فى كلامى
> 
> وانا قلت...أن *القران قال فعلا ان اليهود قتلوا من يشبه يسوع* وليس يسوع.



إن لم تضع النص سيتم طردك، هذا عهدي بك..



> قالها بالمعنى


القرآن لا يقول معنى، القرآن يقول نص، فعندما اقول أن شخصا ما قال شيء، فهو يقول ما نصه "كذا" ولا يقول "ما معناه"، وعليه فأنت لم تقل ان هذا ما تفهمه انت، بل قلت ان القرآن قال، ودومك لم تضع النص، فسيتم طردك للتدليس.



> ولم اقل وقتها ان نص  ذلك فى القرأن قالقران قال ما معناه ذلك وليس ما نصه ذلك فكيف تدعى على  قولا وهو اصلا معنى لكلامى وليس المعنى الوحيد.


عن طريق أن القرآن يقول نصوص وليس معنى، فأنت لم تقل انك فهمت "من" كلام القرآن شيء معين، بل أن القرآن هو الذي قال، ومادام هذا لم يقله القرآن (بدليل عدم ادراج هذا المدعى عليه) فأنت الذي تقول بالتدليس...


لك الطرد لتراجع أداب الحديث وعدم التدليس..


----------



## مصرى ثائر (25 أغسطس 2012)

> إن لم تضع النص سيتم طردك،


 
لا نص حرفى يقول ذلك  وأعتذر عن ما وقع فى كلامى من (تدليس دون قصد) 

انا فقط خاننى التعبير وتسرعت فى الكتابة ولكن لم اقصد التدليس على احد ولا خداع احد 


عموما خبرتى كعضو فى المنتديات...تعبانة وعلى قدى (بالنسبة لك)وهذا سبب وقوعى فى الخطأ 
يلاااااااا.....ادينا بنتعلم!!

استغربت من الاتى: 



> انت اقل من ان تجادلني، انا اثبت كلامي.


 

ولكنك اخبرتنى بان القرأن لم ينفى موت المسيح 
فوضعت لك الاية 110 سورة المائدة التى تنفى قتل اليهود له لانها تؤكد حماية الله له من شر اليهود يومها. 
فلماذا تجاهلتها؟ الا تستطيع اثبات كلامك؟ 

 وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَٰذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ﴿١١٠﴾


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أغسطس 2012)

> ولكنك اخبرتنى بان القرأن لم ينفى موت المسيح


إذن إتفقنا أنه لا يوجد هذا النص على الإطلاق وانتهينا من هذه النقطة، ندخل على التأويلات والتفسيرات الخاصة بالنصوص، أين هى النصوص التي ستستدل بها لنعرف مبدأ الحوار؟



> فوضعت لك الاية 110 سورة المائدة التى تنفى قتل اليهود له لانها تؤكد حماية الله له من شر اليهود يومها.


إذن هذا هو مفهومك للنص، طالما النص يقول انه سيتم حمايته من اليهود (على حد فهمك) فهو لم يصلب! وهذا خطأ منطقي فادح، إذ اننا نعرف ان الجنود الرومان هم من قتلوه!!
وعليه فقبل مناقشة فكرتك -حتى- فهى لا ضير فيها لكلامي!



> الا تستطيع اثبات كلامك؟


استطيع أن اثبت لك ما لا تستطيع أنت ان تثبته، كنوع من "إظهار القوة الحوارية"، فمولكا لا يغلب أبداً..



> وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ


احنا مالنا ببني إسرائيل أصلا؟!!


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 أغسطس 2012)

> لا نص حرفى يقول ذلك


ولا معنوى حتّى , نحن لا نتمسك بالحرف , و لكن حتّى لا يوجد نص معنوى يقول بأن اليهود صلبوا شبيه المسيح



> ولكنك اخبرتنى بان القرأن لم ينفى موت المسيح
> فوضعت لك الاية 110 سورة المائدة التى تنفى قتل اليهود له لانها تؤكد حماية الله له من شر اليهود يومها.
> فلماذا تجاهلتها؟ الا تستطيع اثبات كلامك؟
> 
> وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَٰذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ﴿١١٠﴾


ما هو لو القرآن فاكر ان بنى اسرائيل هم من قتلوا المسيح , تبقى دى مصيبة تانية !!


----------



## مصرى ثائر (26 أغسطس 2012)

> أين هى النصوص التي ستستدل بها لنعرف مبدأ الحوار؟


 

ساستدل بما عندى من نصوص على ان القران الكريم قال لكم ان المسيح لم يصلب ونجا من الصلب والقتل .


1- *{وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَاللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَاخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّاتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً } *

*ثم الاية التى بعدها : *

*(بل رفعه الله اليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما)*


 *هنا القران ينفى ادعاء اليهود بانهم قتلوا المسيح وقد كفر اليهود بالمسيح سواءا نبيا او الها واستهزءوا به ودبروا لقتله وبالتالى فهم يحملون اثم قتله حتى لو كان على يد غيرهم لانهم هم من سلموه للرومان واصروا بعناد على قتله دون اى رغبة او نية اصلا من الرومان. *
*وبالتالى فان اى محكمة محترمة لو حكمت فى الامر ستدين اليهود كقتلة للمسيح حتى لو كان على ايدى الجنون الرومان *
*اذن فاليهود قتلوا المسيح(الشبيه) بالاشتراك مع الرومان  *

*نلاحظ هنا ان القران لم يكتفى بنفى القتل بل ونفى الصلب ايضا  *
*ثم يعلل القران ذلك ويوضح حقيقة ما حدث بان الله رفعه اليه رفعا قبل ان ينال اليهود منه *
*لا حظ معى ان الاية تقول رفعه وليس قام والرفع يكون بقوة خارجية اما الفعل(قام) فيكون بقوته الذاتية مثل الميت الذى تعود له روحه فيقوم *
*فلا تدعى ان القران يعترف بقيامة المسيح بعد 3 ايام*
*و(رفع المسيح) قبل ان ينجح اليهود فى القبض عليه مؤكدة ايضا فى اية اخرى....وذكرها القران مرتين للتأكيد لكم. *
*(اذ قال الله يا عيسى انى متوفيك ورافعك الى ومطهرك من الذبن كفروا) *
*لاحظ معى لفظ(مطهرك) هذا اللفظ يلائم اكثر الرومان الوثنيين وليس اليهود الموحدين....وقبض الرومان على المسيح وتعذيبهم له هو دنس او رجس لا يليق بمقام او قدسية جسد المسيح او اى نبى مرسل او طهارة مقام الانبياء عموما *
*اذن فهذا اللفظ ينطبق اكثر على ما فعله الرومان من تعذيب وليس ما فعله اليهود من ضرب وشتم(بالمصلوب الشبيه)  لان الرومان وثنيون نجسون*

*(انى متوفيك ورافعك الى).....و.....(فلما توفيتنى كنت) *
*كلمة توفى فى الاولى تعنى القاء النوم والنعاس على المسيح وهذا قول أكثر اهل العلم واللفظ توفى فى اللغة قد يعنى الموت او النوم *

*وما تطرق اليه الاحتمال ...يسقط به الاستدلال*

*اما الاية الثانية فهى تتكلم عن موت المسيح عليه السلام فى اخر الزمان وهذا بعد حادثة الصلب بالاف الاعوام*

*وكان يمكن ان يصلب الجنود المسيح ثم يعفو عنه او يهرب او ينجو من الموت باى طريقة اخرى.....ولكن القران نفى الصلب اصلا  *
*اذن فالقران ينفى وقوع المسيح فى ايدى الرومان اصلا  *


*(ما لهم به من علم)القران يقول ان من تكلموا فى المصلوب ليس لهم به من علم وليس عندهم الا الظن والتخمين ....اذا فلا رؤية حقيقة للمسيح. *
*فمن صلبوه كان له وجه المسيح ولكن ليس طوله أو قوامه *
*او ليس صوته  * 
*او قال كلاما لا يتفوه به المسيح كرفض الموت او نفق بيلاطس والتوسل اليه للنجاة من الموت او سب المسيح نفسه كسبب ادى الى هذه المحنة  *

*أو قد يكون من قبضوا عليه مثل المسيح تماما وجها وجسدا وشكلا وصوتا وحتى ملابسه اى مطابق له فى كل ما هو مادى وصوته ايضا....ولكنه أنكر بشدة كونه المسيح او موحى له او له علاقة بالله لكى يهرب من الموت او صرخ لهم قائلا.....انا يهوذا ...أو انا كذا ولست المسيح) *
*طبعا المسيح الحقيقى لا ينكر نفسه ولا يكذب*

*وقد يكونون غير متاكدين منه لانهم دخلوا على 13 شخصا وقبضوا عليه ولم يبقى داخل البيت يومها الى 11بيهوذا *
*فشكوا فى الامر واحتاروا لكنهم اخذوا فى النهاية من راوه امامهم *

*طبعا كل ما سبق ادعاءات تحتاج الى الدليل لتصديقها  *

*ولكن هذا لا يعنينا نحن المسلمين فى شئ بل يكفى ما قاله الله لنا منزلا من فوق سبع سماوات  *
*وانا ذكرتها لك فقط لكى افهمك مضمون فكرة الشبيه التى نعتقدها  *
*والتاريخ نفسه لا يعارض ابدا القول بالشبيه بل ان هذا القول يفسر ما يقوله التاريخ عن  اشتهار وانتشار الاعتقاد بصلب المسيح يسوع *
*  ايضا **قول القران( ما لهم به من علم) يدل دلالة قاطعة على ان اليهود الذين قبضوا على المسيح(الشبيه)يومها لم يعاينوا المسيح بهيئته وصفته معاينة كاملة تبعد الشك والوهم ولم يروا المسيح الحقيقى الرؤية البينة  التى لا تقبل تطرق الشك والظن اليها....بل كان ما راوا امامهم انسانا  يختلف عليه الشهود وتفترق فيه الاقوال بما تطرق الى العقول من شك وحيرة والتباس*

*نقطة مهمة : *
*قتل يسوع لم يكن الا رغبة يهودية وطلب من الكهنة*

وهؤلاء الكهنة واتباعهم اليهود هم الذين دبروا للقبض على يسوع وامسكوا به ذاهبين الى الهيكل ثم جعلوا الحكم للحاكم الرومانى الذى سألهم عن طلبهم فطلبوا قتله 
ولولا محاولة اليهود القبض على يسوع ما قبض عليه الرومان ولا حاكموه وقتلوه. 
اذن فنفى قبض اليهود على يسوع او تمكنهم منه 
يؤدى  بالتالى الى نفى النتائج المترتبة على ذلك والقران الكريم يؤكد نجاة يسوع من كيد اليهود له وترصدهم له ومكرهم ضده برفعه اليه وتطهيره من الذين كفروا اى طهره من كل ما قد يناله من اذى لو وقع فى ايديهم من سب وضرب واستهزاء وخزى وبصق(مطهرك من الذين كفروا) 
اذن بالتالى القران الكريم ينفى ما بعدها من تسليم المسيح للحاكم الرومانى وما حدث بعد ذلك من صلب وقتل


ناتى للاية 110 من سورة المائدة التى اثبتت عكس ما قلته انت(ان القران لم ينفى صلب المسيح وقتله فعلا). 


(( وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَٰذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ))﴿١١٠﴾
 
لكى نفهم الاية نقراها كاملة لتكون سياقا واحدا: 

((إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ)) 



الله فى هذه الاية يذكر المسيح بنعمته وفضله والله كما تعلم انما ينعم على الناس بالخير دائما 

يذكره ببعض نعمه عليه كالاتى
1- ايده بروح القدس.........نعمة  

2-علمه الكتاب كله .....نعمة  
3- اجراء المعجزات على يديه تاييدا منه 
4- كف بنى اسرائيل عنه بعد ان كفروا به 

اقتبس من تفسير ابن كثير. 

وقوله: { وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ } أي: واذكر نعمتي عليك في كفي إياهم عنك حين جئتهم بالبراهين والحجج القاطعة على نبوتك ورسالتك من الله إليهم، فكذبوك واتهموك بأنك ساحر، وسعوا في قتلك وصلبك، فنجيتك منهم، ورفعتك (2) إليَّ، وطهرتك من دنسهم، وكفيتك شرهم.​ 
معنى الكلام ان الله نجا المسيح من الصلب والقتل عندما رفضوه رسولا بدليل قول ابن كثير: 
سعوا فى قتلك وصلبك فنجيتك منهم  ورفعتك الى وطهرتك من دنسهم.... 
اذن فالنجاة هنا تكون من ما سعى اليهود فيه وليس من القضاء عليه تماما بالقتل والموت

تفسير الطبرى للاية :

وَقَوْله { وَإِذْ كَفَفْت بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ } يَقُول : وَاذْكُرْ أَيْضًا نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك , بِكَفِّي عَنْك بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِذْ كَفَفْتهمْ عَنْك وَقَدْ هَمُّوا بِقَتْلِك , { إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ } يَقُول : إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْأَدِلَّةِ وَالْأَعْلَام الْمُعْجِزَة عَلَى نُبُوَّتك وَحَقِّيَّة مَا أَرْسَلْتُك بِهِ إِلَيْهِمْ . 


اى ان الله حماه عندما هموا بقتله  

وليس حماه  من الفناء وانتهاء سره بعد ان صلبوه فعلا!!!!




فكيف يمن الله على المسيح ويقول انه ينعم عليه بانه حماه من ايدى اليهود وتركه بعدها للرومان يقتلوه ......أى نعمة فى هذا؟ هل تريدنى ان اذبح لك عقلى؟ 
الاية تقول  ........ 
اذكر نعمتى عليك..... 
فكيف ينعم الله عليه بحمايته من ايدى اليهود ثم يتركه لتعذيب وصليب الرومان ؟
بل المعنى هنا هو انه انعم عليه بان ابعده عن ايدى الكهنة وبالتالى لم يصل ابدا الى ايدى الجنود الرومان بعدها ونفى السبب انما يتضمن بديهيا نفى النتيجة وهم لم يقبضوا عليه اصلا الا بسبب طلب والحاح اليهود واحتجاجهم 
هذا هو معنى الاية الذى هو عندى واضح اصلا 

أرأيت كيف اثبت لك  كلامى


----------



## مصرى ثائر (26 أغسطس 2012)

لن اكتب او اضيف شيئا قبل 24  ساعة من الان  ولن ارد الا على مولكان 
فارجو منك أن تقرأ كل حرف كتبته ولا نستعجل فى الرد وان كان الوقت ضيقا فانا ايضا .


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أغسطس 2012)

> *هنا القران  ينفى ادعاء اليهود بانهم قتلوا المسيح وقد كفر اليهود بالمسيح سواءا نبيا  او الها واستهزءوا به ودبروا لقتله وبالتالى فهم يحملون اثم قتله حتى لو كان على يد غيرهم لانهم هم من سلموه للرومان واصروا بعناد على قتله دون اى رغبة او نية اصلا من الرومان. *


1. كلام الله لا يوجد به "يحملون إثم قتله" على الإطلاق، فتكلم بكلامه فهو المعجز.
2. نحن لا نتكلم في "إثم" بل نتكلم في "فعل" فالأفعال هى "قتلوه"، "صلبوه"،، فرجاء أن تركز على من صلبوه ومن صلبوه، فلا يهمني الإثم الآن على الإطلاق.



> *فلا تدعى ان القران يعترف بقيامة المسيح بعد 3 ايام*


اراك تتكلم بلا دليل، فأين إدعيت هذا على القرآن انه قاله؟



> *و(رفع المسيح) قبل ان ينجح اليهود فى القبض عليه مؤكدة ايضا فى اية اخرى....وذكرها القران مرتين للتأكيد لكم. *
> *(اذ قال الله يا عيسى انى متوفيك ورافعك الى ومطهرك من الذبن كفروا) *



لا يوجد أي ترتيب في النص! هذا مع تأخيري لنقطة لم تلحظها انت.

الله متوفيه! ورافعه! ومطهره!، اين الترتيب؟



> *(انى متوفيك ورافعك الى).....و.....(فلما توفيتنى كنت) *
> *كلمة توفى فى الاولى تعنى القاء النوم والنعاس على المسيح وهذا قول أكثر اهل العلم واللفظ توفى فى اللغة قد يعنى الموت او النوم *


عزيزي، انا لا احب الكلام الذي لا دليل عليه، كلامك رددنا عليه كثيرا وفشلتم أيما فشل في إثبات هذا الذي تنادون به،،،

الله يتوفى الأنفس عند موتها (كما اتذكر النص)،

ما الذي يحدث عند موت الأنفس؟ قلها 10 مرات؟ جميل جدا : يتوفى الانفس

هل توفى الله المسيح؟، نعم، والتوفي قلنا يحدث متى؟ عند موتها، شكرا جزيلا، إذن الموت والوفاة في نفس الوقت (عند).



> *وما تطرق اليه الاحتمال ...يسقط به الاستدلال*


ومن قال ان هذه القاعدة (الوهمية الخاطئة أصلا) لا يتطرق إليها الإحتمال فيسقط بها الإستدلال؟  فكروا بمنطقية!!



> *اما الاية الثانية فهى تتكلم عن موت المسيح عليه السلام فى اخر الزمان وهذا بعد حادثة الصلب بالاف الاعوام*


اللي هى فين سيادتك؟

انتظر منك إياها حتى اكمل تعليقي، على ألا تكمل تعليقك إلا بعدما ارد عليك، وغير ذلك فهو محذوف.


----------



## قط البكتيريا (26 أغسطس 2012)

بس عشان أفهم الزميل مولكا 

مين اللي صلب المسيح اليهود أم الرومان أم  أحد غيرهم  ؟؟؟ 

شكراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أغسطس 2012)

قط البكتيريا قال:


> بس عشان أفهم الزميل مولكا
> 
> مين اللي صلب المسيح اليهود أم الرومان أم  أحد غيرهم  ؟؟؟
> 
> شكراً



تم فصلك بسبب العضوية المكررة، تابع لتعرف الإجابة


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> اللي هى فين سيادتك؟


الاية التى تتكلم عن وفاة المسيح فى اخر الزمان (لم يحدث بعد) هى.. 

* مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ   سورة المائدة اية 117*

والمتكلم هنا (المسيح) يتكلم عن مصيره الطبيعى كاحد ابناء ادم(الموت)


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أغسطس 2012)

1. إنتبه لكلامي فلا احب ان اكرره كثيراً وقد سألتك عن النص لكي أستكمل تعليقي الذي لم أكن قد اكملته بعد، فلا احتاج لتعليقك الآن.
2.


> * مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا  أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنْتُ  عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ   سورة المائدة اية 117*



النص لا يوجد به أن الوفاة ستكون في آخر الزمان ولا من هم يحزنون!
النص ينقل حديثا بين المسيح الخالق والله يقول فيه المسيح الخالق "توفيتني"، وينقل زمنها للماضي، أي ماضي؟ سنعرف من خلال النص نفسه وليس غيره.


النص يقول:

مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ ... قال لمن؟!
كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ ... رقيب على مين؟
أعتقد انه لا خلاف على أنه يتكلم عن الحواريين، وبالتالي فكان الله الرقيب عليهم بعدما تمت وافة المسيح (أي في حياتهم هم) وقريب جدا مما قاله لهم المسيح..


أي ان الوفاة هنا، زمنها هو نفس زمن المسيح..


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

صح  
التوفى هنا فى زمن المسيح بس معناه النوم  اسف خطأ غير مقصود
تفسير الاية: 


((قِيلَ : هَذَا يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ تَوَفَّاهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْفَعهُ ; وَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ ; لِأَنَّ الْأَخْبَار تَظَاهَرَتْ بِرَفْعِهِ , وَأَنَّهُ فِي السَّمَاء حَيّ , وَأَنَّهُ يَنْزِل وَيَقْتُل الدَّجَّال - عَلَى مَا يَأْتِي بَيَانه - وَإِنَّمَا الْمَعْنَى فَلَمَّا رَفَعْتنِي إِلَى السَّمَاء . قَالَ الْحَسَن : الْوَفَاة فِي كِتَاب اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَلَى ثَلَاثَة أَوْجُه : وَفَاة الْمَوْت وَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : " اللَّه يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُس حِين مَوْتهَا " [ الزُّمَر : 42 ] يَعْنِي وَقْت اِنْقِضَاء أَجَلهَا , وَوَفَاة النَّوْم ; قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى : " وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ " [ الْأَنْعَام : 60 ] يَعْنِي الَّذِي يُنِيمكُمْ , وَوَفَاة الرَّفْع , قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى : " يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيك " [ آل عِمْرَان : 55 ] . وَقَوْله " كُنْت أَنْتَ " " أَنْتَ هُنَا " تَوْكِيد " الرَّقِيب " خَبَر " كُنْت " وَمَعْنَاهُ الْحَافِظ عَلَيْهِمْ , وَالْعَالِم بِهِمْ وَالشَّاهِد عَلَى أَفْعَالهمْ ; وَأَصْله الْمُرَاقَبَة أَيْ الْمُرَاعَاة ; وَمِنْهُ الْمَرْقَبَة لِأَنَّهَا فِي مَوْضِع الرَّقِيب مِنْ عُلُوّ الْمَكَان .))


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2012)

*فيصبح معنى الايه

لما نومتنى كنت انت الرقيب عليهم

وهيصحى امتى انشاء الله

دا طول اوى فى النومة 

وياترى لما القى عيسى السلام على نفسه فى المهد وقال " والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا"

هيتولد هيموت هيبعث حيا

مش محتاجة حوارات 

مقلش هتولد وبعدين هتطلع اصيف فى السما 2000 سنة وبعدين ابىق اجى اموت وبعدين اقوم 

مراحل حياته ولادة موت بعث بلا ادنى تعقيد
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أغسطس 2012)

> التوفى هنا فى زمن المسيح بس معناه النوم  اسف خطأ غير مقصود


لا يوجد نوم في النص، الله يقول: الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها..

هل توفى المسيح؟ نعم
إذن فقد "مات" بحسب نص كلام الله الحرفي، اللهم إن كفرت به...

وقد حددنا زمن هذا التوفي وكان في زمن التلاميذ أنفسهم.. وبالتالي فقد مات المسيح في حياة التلاميذ ومن هنا، فلم يثبت نفي القرآن أبدا عن عدم موت المسيح، وثبت موت المسيح في هذا الزمن من نصوص القرآن


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> لا يوجد نوم في النص، الله يقول: الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها


 

 احنا بنتكلم فى معنى اية ....تجيب اية تانية؟ 

أثبت لك فى المشاركان المحذوفة وغير المحذوفة ان (توفى) لها اكثر من معنى فى اللغة والدليل قوله:  


( *وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )) *

*وهل الناس لا تموت الا بالليل؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أغسطس 2012)

> احنا بنتكلم فى معنى اية ....تجيب اية تانية؟


وانا لا اتكلم في معنى اي آية! 
انا ابحث في كلام الله، فهل ستكفر به؟


> أثبت لك فى المشاركان المحذوفة وغير المحذوفة ان (توفى) لها اكثر من معنى فى اللغة والدليل قوله:
> 
> 
> ( *وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ  بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ  فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ  يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )) *


إستدلال خاطيء، إذ ان بعض الموت يحدث بالليل أيضاً كما أن النوم لا يكون دائما بالليل! فهل تقول ان الله يقول اننا لا ننام إلا ليلا!!؟، فالنص لا يوجد به كلمة "كلكم".. فلا يوجد في النص الثاني إى علاقة بين ان الوفاة هنا تعني النوم لأنها "بالليل" ففي الليل ايضا يمكن أن يموت اي انسان، وهذه من قدراته أنه يميت بالليل وفي النهار، فهو هنا يتحدث عن الليل، فالله يميت بالليل نعم!



> *وهل الناس لا تموت الا بالليل؟ *


سؤال لا معنى له، لانك تسأل عما لم يوجد في النص أصلا، فالنص لا يقول:

*وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ جميعاً بِاللَّيْلِ*..


فالناس منها من يموت بالليل ، وهذا ما يتحدث عنه النص..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2012)

أنا آسف لن أتدخل فى الحوار

فقط معلومة

علمى أنه غير مسموح بالإسلاميات هنا

فلماذا سمحت ؟!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أغسطس 2012)

> علمى أنه غير مسموح بالإسلاميات هنا


الإسلاميات مازال غير مسموح بها، صاحبك من يريد أن يثبت هذا الكلام، فنناقش القرآن كوثيقة وليس كعقيدة ولهذا فلم استخدم تفاسير إسلامية..

كما أذكرك بان مشاركتك هذه مخالفة لأنك تتدخل في شئون الإدارة..


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> إستدلال خاطيء، إذ ان بعض الموت يحدث بالليل أيضاً كما أن النوم لا يكون دائما بالليل! فهل تقول ان الله يقول اننا لا ننام إلا ليلا!!؟، فالنص لا يوجد به كلمة "كلكم".. فلا يوجد في النص الثاني إى علاقة بين ان الوفاة هنا تعني النوم لأنها "بالليل" ففي الليل ايضا يمكن أن يموت اي انسان، وهذه من قدراته أنه يميت بالليل وفي النهار، فهو هنا يتحدث عن الليل، فالله يميت بالليل نعم!


 
الاستدلال صحيح لان القران الكريم غالبا بل دائما يتكلم عن الشئ كما اعتاده الناس  
فهو يصف الشئ على الوجه الذى غلب عليه مشاهدا واستقر فى اذهان الناس 

والنوم فى اصله ومعظمه فى الليل ............

ولو انك فسرت الاية كلها لما قلت ما قلته .

فالله يكمل قائلا.............ثم يبعثكم فيه ليقضى اجل واجل مسمى 
و(يبعثكم هنا تعنى)  يفيقكم ويقيمكم من النوم وليس الموت .
لان الله ببساطة اذا توفى( امات النفس)  فهل لن يحييها الا فى النهار ؟!! 
يعنى الله يقول...هو الذى يميتكم بالليل ثم بعدها يحييكم بالنهار!!!....انت نسفت معنى الاية نسفا

ابن كثير والطبرى قالوا ان توفى لها معنيان؟ 
هل ابن كثير والطبرى كذابين اخترعوا فى اللغة العربية اكاذيب؟ 
اذن فالاستدلال صحيح لانه لا يمكن تفسير الاية تفسيرا له معنى الا ان كانت (توفى )تعنى شيئا اخر غير الموت. 


وما رايك فى ما يقوله العرب....... 

وَمَعْنَى التَّوَفِّي فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب : اِسْتِيفَاء الْعَدَد , كَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِر : إِنَّ بَنِي الْأَدْرَد لَيْسُوا مِنْ أَحَد وَلَا تَوَفَّاهُمْ قُرَيْش فِي الْعَدَد بِمَعْنَى : لَمْ تُدْخِلهُمْ قُرَيْش فِي الْعَدَد  

وماذا قال المسلمون العرب فى معنى(توفى)؟! 

قالوا.... أَيْ يُنِيمكُمْ فَيَقْبِض نُفُوسكُمْ الَّتِي بِهَا تُمَيَّزُونَ , وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ مَوْتًا حَقِيقَة بَلْ هُوَ قَبْضَ الْأَرْوَاح عَنْ التَّصَرُّف بِالنَّوْمِ كَمَا يَقْبِضهَا بِالْمَوْتِ  

هل هذه هى اللغة العربية ؟ ام ان هؤلاء المفسرين كذابون ام انك تعرف كلمات العرب اكثر منهم؟


 ثم لماذا كل هذا الكلام والجدال فى ادلة اثبات( موت المسيح من القران)؟!! 
لماذا تركت ادلة نفى الموت؟ لماذا تجاهلت نفى القران الصريح لموت المسيح بسبب تدبير اليهود ورفضهم (المائدة اية 110) انها تنفى  موت المسيح ك(نتيجة) لاى عمل او مؤامرة من اليهود 
واضحة بالبلدى.... 

اذكر اذ نجيتك من اليهود عندما ارادوا بك ماارادوا!! 
وبما انه نجاه امام اليهود اذن فلم يصل لاولئك الرومان فانتفت النتيجة بنفى السبب

ببساطة يا اخى.....

انها بساطة واضحة وصريحة لا يقدر احد على تاويلها وتحويرها وتحريفها وتطويعها  
اشكرك على الحوار ومع احترامى لشخصك فانا اعلم بالقران منك وانت اعلم بكتابك منى 
انتهى


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أغسطس 2012)

> الاستدلال صحيح لان القران الكريم *غالبا* بل دائما يتكلم عن الشئ كما اعتاده الناس



ما تطرق إليه الإحتمال بطل به الإستدلال بحسب كلامك 

ومن قال ان الناس لم يعتادوا ان الله يميت بالليل ايضا لو اراد؟!



> والنوم فى اصله ومعظمه فى الليل ............


والقرآن لم يقل بالنوم أصلا!! كما انه لم ينف الموت في الليل، كما اننا اثبتنا الموت عند الوفاة نصا من كتاب الله، هل ستكفر بكلام الله؟



> و(يبعثكم هنا تعنى)  يفيقكم ويقيمكم من النوم وليس الموت .


رأيك لا دليل عليه!



> لان الله ببساطة اذا توفى( امات النفس)  فهل لن يحييها الا فى النهار ؟!!


هذا على إعتبار أن الضمير يعود إلى النهار؟!! من اين لك بهذا؟



> وما رايك فى ما يقوله العرب.......


فلنظل فيما يقوله الرب بدلا مما يقوله العرب!



> ثم لماذا كل هذا الكلام والجدال فى ادلة اثبات( موت المسيح من القران)؟!!


لأنه لا يوجد ولا دليل ولا حتى شبه دليل يقول بعدم موت المسيح!



> لماذا تركت ادلة نفى الموت؟


لانها غير موجودة 


> لماذا تجاهلت نفى  القران الصريح لموت المسيح بسبب تدبير اليهود ورفضهم (المائدة اية 110)  انها تنفى  موت المسيح ك(نتيجة) لاى عمل او مؤامرة من اليهود


اراك تتكلم بكلام لا معنى له! اين تجاهلت نصوصك؟



> اذكر اذ نجيتك من اليهود عندما ارادوا بك ماارادوا!!


وما علاقتنا باليهود أساسا؟!!


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2012)

> لماذا تركت ادلة  نفى الموت؟ لماذا تجاهلت نفى القران الصريح لموت المسيح بسبب تدبير اليهود  ورفضهم (المائدة اية 110) انها تنفى  موت المسيح ك(نتيجة) لاى عمل او  مؤامرة من اليهود
> واضحة بالبلدى....


*مفيش ادلة لنفى موت المسيح فى نص يتيم وعقيم ويمكن تاويله بالف طريقة وطريقة

فلماذا اترك النص الصريح الذى ذكر موت المسيح واذهب لنص عقيم يحتمل تاويله وافسر الصريح على اساس المبهم؟؟؟؟؟*
*
فهم اختلفوا فى معنى " شبه لهم "

واختلفوا اصلا فى مدلول النص وراجع التفاسير وشوف اقوال علمائك اللى اقروا بموت المسيح " لساعات الله اعلم بعددها "

ومن يؤمن بنفس الكتاب " الاحمدية " تؤمن بصلب المسيح وتؤمن بفكرة الاغماء

الموضوع فتح على البحرى والاساطير ملهاش حدود*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> اراك تتكلم بكلام لا معنى له! اين تجاهلت نصوصك؟


 
قلنا المائدة اية 110. 


(واذ كففت بنى اسرائيل عنك اذ جئتهم بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم ان هذا الا سحر مبين) 

اية بتشرح نفسها مش مستنية مصرى ثائر يتعب نفسه ويتفزلك وينسخ ويلزق 

تقدر تواجه الاية؟ 

اعتبره تحدى منى !!

*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ *وَقَوْله { وَإِذْ كَفَفْت بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ } يَقُول : وَاذْكُرْ أَيْضًا نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك , بِكَفِّي عَنْك بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِذْ كَفَفْتهمْ عَنْك وَقَدْ هَمُّوا بِقَتْلِك , { إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ } يَقُول : إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْأَدِلَّةِ وَالْأَعْلَام الْمُعْجِزَة عَلَى نُبُوَّتك وَحَقِّيَّة مَا أَرْسَلْتُك بِهِ إِلَيْهِمْ .

*{110} إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ *" كَفَفْت " مَعْنَاهُ دَفَعْت وَصَرَفْت " بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك " حِين هَمُّوا بِقَتْلِك " إِذْ جِئْتُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ " أَيْ الدَّلَالَات وَالْمُعْجِزَات , وَهِيَ الْمَذْكُورَة فِي الْآيَة .

*{110} إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ *" كَفَفْت " مَعْنَاهُ دَفَعْت وَصَرَفْت " بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك " حِين هَمُّوا بِقَتْلِك " إِذْ جِئْتُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ " أَيْ الدَّلَالَات وَالْمُعْجِزَات , وَهِيَ الْمَذْكُورَة فِي الْآيَة .
*{110} إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ *" كَفَفْت " مَعْنَاهُ دَفَعْت وَصَرَفْت " بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك " حِين هَمُّوا بِقَتْلِك " إِذْ جِئْتُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ " أَيْ الدَّلَالَات وَالْمُعْجِزَات , وَهِيَ الْمَذْكُورَة فِي الْآيَة .
*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ *وَقَوْله { وَإِذْ كَفَفْت بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ } يَقُول : وَاذْكُرْ أَيْضًا نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك , بِكَفِّي عَنْك بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِذْ كَفَفْتهمْ عَنْك وَقَدْ هَمُّوا بِقَتْلِك , { إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ } يَقُول : إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْأَدِلَّةِ وَالْأَعْلَام الْمُعْجِزَة عَلَى نُبُوَّتك وَحَقِّيَّة مَا أَرْسَلْتُك بِهِ إِلَيْهِمْ .


> هذا على إعتبار أن الضمير يعود إلى النهار؟!! من اين لك بهذا؟


هو  فى اساسا معنى تانى خطر على بالك  الضمير يعود عليه؟  
مفيش اصلا وانا وانتا عارفين كويس

ايوا النهار طبعا 
حاوضحلك الواضح؟؟؟!!


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

الكوبى وبست عندى علق ....هنج يعنى
فتكررت الاية  
اقرأ دى واحذفها


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> فلنظل فيما يقوله الرب بدلا مما يقوله العرب!


 
ما يقوله الرب يقوله بلغة العرب يبقى اذن افهم كلام(لغة)  العرب كويس قبل ان تقرا كلام الرب 

ما رايك فى تفسير اية 110 من سورة المائدة  
هل تعرف مفسرا واحدا على مدار 1440 عام قال ان (كففت) لا تفيد نجاة المسيح من تدبير اليهود؟ 
مفسر واحد؟!!


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> *فهم اختلفوا فى معنى " شبه لهم "*


لا طبعا ما اختلفوش فى ان المسيح شبه 
اما لو تقصد اختلفوا فى من الذى اخذ شبه المسيح 
فلا اهمية ولا قيمة عندىنا للوصول الى الجواب على ذلك 

هل فكرة (الشبيه) ضد العدل؟ 
ام ضد المنطق؟ 
ام ضد حكمة الله؟ 
لا.......ابدا  فكرة متماسكة قوية غير قابلة للطعن او اثبات الخلل فى ذاتها .
اتكلم عن فكرة (الشبيه) بغض النظر عن اى كتب مقدسة او موروث عقائدى وبغض النظر عن عقيدتى وعقيدتك.

من يستطيع ان ينقض الفكرة نفسها وانا اتبعه واترك دينى؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أغسطس 2012)

> قلنا المائدة اية 110.
> 
> 
> (واذ كففت بنى اسرائيل عنك اذ جئتهم بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم ان هذا الا سحر مبين)
> ...




تحدي!!؟،                            # *118*




> هو  فى اساسا معنى تانى خطر على بالك  الضمير يعود عليه؟



راجع النص ، ستجد ضمير بعده بقليل، فيبدو انك لا تحاول ان تدرس النص!






> ما يقوله الرب يقوله بلغة العرب يبقى اذن افهم كلام(لغة)  العرب كويس قبل ان تقرا كلام الرب



ومن تكلم في "اللغة"؟ انا اتكلم في "المتكلم"!



> هل تعرف مفسرا واحدا على مدار 1440 عام قال ان (كففت) لا تفيد نجاة المسيح من تدبير اليهود؟


وما علاقتي بالمفسرين أصلا؟!!

أنا اتكلم بكلام الله، ألا تجد فيه ما يفيدك؟



> لا.......ابدا  فكرة متماسكة قوية غير قابلة للطعن او اثبات الخلل فى ذاتها .


هذه فكرة وهمية غير موجودة اصلا في القرآن..


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أغسطس 2012)

> لا طبعا ما اختلفوش فى ان المسيح شبه
> اما لو تقصد اختلفوا فى من الذى اخذ شبه المسيح


لالا انا مقصدش فى مين اخذ شبه المسيح دا اصلا مش مذكور فى القران ولا فى احدايث دا تخاريف مسلمين 

انا اقصد حتى كملة شبه لهم اختلفتم فى تفسيرها
راجع كدا تفسير الرازى بيقول ايه
*ثم قال تعالى * (وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم) *.
واعلم أنه تعالى لما حكى عن اليهود أنهم زعموا أنهم قتلوا عيسى عليه السلام  فالله تعالى كذبهم في هذه الدعوى وقال * (ومال قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه  لهم) * وفي الآية سؤالان: السؤال الأول: قوله * (شبه) * مسند إلى ماذا؟ إن  جعلته مسندا إلى المسيح فهو مشبه به وليس بمشبه، وإن أسندته إلى المقتول  فالمقتول لم يجر له ذكر.
والجواب من وجهين: الأول: أنه مسند إلى الجار والمجرور، وهو كقولك: خيل  إليه كأنه قيل: ولكن وقع لهم الشبه. الثاني: أن يسند إلى ضمير المقتول لأن  قوله * (وما قتلوه) * يدل على أنه وقع القتل على غيره فصار ذلك الغير مذكورا بهذا الطريق، فحسن إسناد * (شبه) * إليه.*

*هو مش عارف شبهم لهم دى عايدة على مين بالظبط*


> هل فكرة (الشبيه) ضد العدل؟
> ام ضد المنطق؟
> ام ضد حكمة الله؟


*مش موضوعنا هى فكرة من الاخر عبيطة ضد كل شئ عقلانى فى الكون
*


> لا.......ابدا  فكرة متماسكة قوية غير قابلة للطعن او اثبات الخلل فى ذاتها .


*لا ابدا هى فكرة مسروقة من الغنوصيين الكفرة اللى اعتقدوا بوهمية انسانية يسوع وانه صلب بالشبه والخيال*


> من يستطيع ان ينقض الفكرة نفسها وانا اتبعه واترك دينى؟


*يا ابنى فكرة ايه دا فكرة فلسفية كفرية على اعتبار ان المادة شر والاله لا يرتبط بيها فنزهوا المسيح عن الارتباط بالمادة وحتى فى الامه كانت الام بالشبه والخيال

والرازى بيقولك فى تفسيره " نه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح  باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيدا فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد  عليه، وعند ذلك "

يعنى ايه بقة هما صلبوا المسيح لكن مش هو المسيح دا واحد تانى غير المسيح وضحكت عليكم ويطلعلنا لسانه

طيب مش عايز يصلب المسيح يرفعه للسما بكل مجد امام الناظرين وبكدا انتصر على اعدائه بكل قوة وعرفوا انهم مقردوش عليه

شغل الحوارتجية ونزل شبه دا على دا واصلب دا مكان دا استفدنا ايه بقة من العجن دا

اليهود واثقين انهم قتلوه والمسيحين مؤمنين بموته والعالم كله عارف بموته

مستنين النبى حارهس وصاينه يجى يقولنا السسبنس الاخير *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

وانا قرات كلامك وقتها الذى قلت فيه 

[QUOTEوهذا خطأ منطقي فادح، إذ اننا نعرف ان الجنود الرومان هم من قتلوه!!
وعليه فقبل مناقشة فكرتك -حتى- فهى لا ضير فيها لكلامي!

][/QUOTE]

اوضحت لك اكثر من مرة وافهمتك.......وانت فهمت فعلا 


ان الله يذكر المسيح بانه نجاه من اليهود ....ك..نعمة منه عليه 

والنص يقول انه نجاه .....متى؟؟ 
امتى؟ 
عندما كفروا به ثم قاموا ب...........(ضع بين الاقواس كل شر او اذى او سوء تتصور ان يفعله اليهود) بالمسيح 

اذا القران يقول المسيح نجا من بطش اليهود 
فكيف اذا سلمه اليهود للرومان؟ 
مستحيل طبعا منطقا وعقلا وفهما ومعنى

ما حاجتكم بعد الى شهود .......لقد قالها بنفسه .... لقد قالها القران بنفسه  

[QUOTEهذه فكرة وهمية غير موجودة اصلا في القرآن..


][/QUOTE] 

انا بقصد الفكرة نفسها ......وليس (استخراجها من القران)


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أغسطس 2012)

> وانا قرات كلامك وقتها الذى قلت فيه


إذن فانت كاذب، عندما وضعت هذا النص كنص من النصوص التي لم ارد عليها!



> اوضحت لك اكثر من مرة وافهمتك.......وانت فهمت فعلا


لا احب هذا الأسلوب وأنت لن تحب ما سيحدث لك بسببه!
لا تتكلم على لساني!


> ان الله يذكر المسيح بانه نجاه من اليهود ....ك..نعمة منه عليه
> 
> والنص يقول انه نجاه .....متى؟؟
> امتى؟
> ...


وأرجع اقول: احنا مالنا باليهود أساسا؟



> فكيف اذا سلمه اليهود للرومان؟


وأين نفي التسليم؟



> انا بقصد الفكرة نفسها ......وليس (استخراجها من القران)


لا وقت لدي لأضيعه في كلام خارج القرآن، ركز في كلامه ثم إفعل ما تريد.

باقي الأوهام تم حذفها وإن تم تكرار هذه الدروشة سيتم حذفك ومن ثم حذفها..

الى الآن لم اجد منك ولا شبهة دليل!


----------



## مصرى ثائر (29 أغسطس 2012)

> [إذن فانت كاذب، عندما وضعت هذا النص كنص من النصوص التي لم ارد عليها!/QUOTE]
> 
> لا كذب فى كلامى اطلاقا فانا وضعت لك الاية(النص) ثلاث مرات ولم تعلق عليه اول مرة وعندما قلت ( انك تجاهلته) كنت اتكلم عن اول مرة وضعت لك فيها الاية
> وعندما كتبت لك الاية مرة ثانية....لم تناقش معنى الاية نفسه لتثبت خطأ كلامى بل قلت ان الاية تقول (اليهود) فما علاقة كلامنا باليهود اصلا؟!........وليس هذا ما كنت اريد معرفته منك بل كنت اريد ان تفسر الاية  تفسيرا لا ينفى قتل المسيح(على اساس قولك فى البداية انك بحثت فى القران كله فلم تجد دليل ولا شبهة دليل على نفى موته!)
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أغسطس 2012)

> لا كذب فى كلامى اطلاقا


سنرى إن كنت كاذبا ومدلسا -كما أثبتنا- أم أنك مدلس فقط..

لقد قلت لي:


> *لماذا تجاهلت  نفى  القران الصريح* لموت المسيح بسبب تدبير اليهود ورفضهم (المائدة اية  110)  انها تنفى  موت المسيح ك(نتيجة) لاى عمل او مؤامرة من اليهود


فسألتك:


> اراك تتكلم بكلام لا معنى له! *اين تجاهلت نصوصك؟*


فوضعت لي:


> قلنا المائدة اية 110.
> 
> 
> (واذ كففت بنى اسرائيل عنك اذ جئتهم بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم ان هذا الا سحر مبين)


فوضعت لك رقم المشاركة التي قد رددت بها على هذا النص وقلت:



> تحدي!!؟،                            # *118*



فجئت تقول لي:


> وانا قرات كلامك *وقتها* الذى قلت فيه



أي أنك قرأت كلامي ردا على هذا النص فعلاً، وعليه فتكون كاذب لانك إدعيتأني تجاهلت النصوص:


> *لماذا تجاهلت  نفى  القران الصريح* لموت المسيح بسبب تدبير اليهود ورفضهم (المائدة اية  110)  انها تنفى  موت المسيح ك(نتيجة) لاى عمل او مؤامرة من اليهود




فها انت بالدليل والبرهان كاذب ومدلس.


> ثلاث مرات ولم تعلق عليه اول مرة وعندما قلت ( انك تجاهلته) كنت اتكلم عن اول مرة وضعت لك فيها الاية


أولا: عليك بإيرادك للثلاث مرات لنرى هل رددت عليها أم لا.
ثانيا: انت لم تقل عبارة "أول مرة" على الإطلاق، لذا فانت غير سوي في كتابة مشاركاتك.
ثالثا: بفرض صحة كلامك، فقد رددت المرة الثالثة، وانت بعدها قلت اني تجاهلت! فطالما رددت حتى ولو بعد مليار مرة، فلا يجوز ان تقول أني تجاهلت، ربما يصلح أن تقول "أني قمت بتأجيل الرد".



> وعندما كتبت لك الاية مرة ثانية....لم تناقش معنى الاية نفسه لتثبت خطأ كلامى بل قلت ان الاية تقول (اليهود) فما علاقة كلامنا باليهود اصلا؟!


إذن فانت كاذب لمرة أخرى، فها انت في السطر السابق تؤكد أني رددت على هذا النص بهذا السؤال الإستنكاري، وللتو قلت منذ قليل أني لم أرد إلا المرة الثالثة!!
فهل انت لا تملك عقلا ام تريد إضاعة وقتي؟



> وليس هذا ما كنت اريد معرفته منك


انا لا اعرفك ما تريد أنت معرفته، بل ما أريد أنا ان اعرفه لك.



> بل كنت اريد ان تفسر الاية  تفسيرا لا ينفى قتل المسيح


النص لا يوجد أصلا فيه نفي لصلب المسيح، النص يتكلم عن اليهود، أي ينفي الفاعل وليس الفعل نفسه، فربما انت المحتاج لقراءة كتاب ربك الذي تؤمن به!



> (على اساس قولك فى البداية انك بحثت فى القران كله فلم تجد دليل ولا شبهة دليل على نفى موته!)


وها أنا أعيدها..


> واقول اخيرا......الاية تنفى موت المسيح صلبا على يد الرومان وهذا تفسير الاية:


إنها الهجايص!
أين الرومان في النص؟ لا يوجد، أين نفي الفعل في النص؟ لا يوجد، ولكن بالعافية!



> لا يهم من سينفذ رغبة اليهود


هذه الكلمة تقولها وانت جالس مع أصحابك على القهوة، لكن هنا حوار محترم، لا يوجد به ما "لا يهم" فهذا هو لب الحوار أصلا، فكيف لا تفهم ذلك؟

الحوار كله عن من قتل المسيح، سواء كان برغبة اليهود أو بغير رغبتهم أو برغبة غيرهم، المهم أن الفعل لم يتم نفيه في كتابك.



> ولم يقتلوه الا بعد أن تخلى عنه اليهود


إنها الهجايص الأخرى!

بالإضافة إلى كل هذه الهجايص، اقول لك، أترك الكتاب المحرف، وظل في كتاب رب العالمين!



> الاية تعنى ان الله ابعد المسيح عن كل اذى يلحقه به اليهود


النص لا يوجد به هذا الكلام!



> انا قلت لك ان الكلمة اصلا لها اكثر من معنى معروف فى اللغة.......وهذه حقيقة قبلى وقبلك وقبل منتدانا هذا اصلا


أثبت كلامي بكلام الله، فبأي كلام له تكذبان؟



> هذا مقطوع به  لا يمكن ان نتجادل فيه.......هذه اللغة نفسها اخى


الله يقول : الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها

هل توفى المسيح؟ نعم، والتوفي يحدث إمتى؟ عند موتها كما قال الله نفسه، إذن فالمسيح مات..



> فكيف تتمسك بالايات التى تقول ان الله توفى عيسى لتستدل على انه مات صلبا


من قال هذا؟



> سؤال *للأخ رشيد* وللكل فى صميم الموضوع



ربنا يشفيك!

تم حذف تشتيتك.


----------



## مصرى ثائر (29 أغسطس 2012)

انا قلت   



> لماذا تجاهلت نفى القران الصريح لموت المسيح بسبب تدبير اليهود ورفضهم (المائدة اية 110) انها تنفى موت المسيح ك(نتيجة) لاى عمل او مؤامرة من اليهود


 
( تجاهلت) فعل حدث فى الماضى مرة واحدة على الاقل وهو حدث ردك على مشاركتى 104 ولم اقل انك تتجاهل بصيغة المضارع  
ذكرت لك الاية فى مشاركة 104 
فلم تعلق عليها فى ردك 107 ....وهذا الرد منك وصفته لك قائلا...لماذا تركت وتجاهلت ...(فعل فى الماضى)؟

ثم ذكرت لك  الاية فى مشاركة 117قائلا 



> فلماذا تجاهلتها؟ الا تستطيع اثبات كلامك؟
> 
> وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَٰذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ﴿١١٠﴾


 
فكان ردك  



> [طالما النص يقول انه سيتم حمايته من اليهود (على حد فهمك) فهو لم يصلب! وهذا خطأ منطقي فادح، إذ اننا نعرف ان الجنود الرومان هم من قتلوه!!
> وعليه فقبل مناقشة فكرتك -حتى- فهى لا ضير فيها لكلامي!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أغسطس 2012)

> ( تجاهلت) فعل حدث فى الماضى مرة واحدة على الاقل وهو حدث ردك على مشاركتى 104 ولم اقل انك تتجاهل بصيغة المضارع
> ذكرت لك الاية فى مشاركة 104



مازال لا يوجد في كلامك الأساسي عبارة "مرة واحدة"، ومازال كلامي يبحث عن رد ولم اجده منك، فقد رددت على هذا الكلام! يا كاذب...



> فلم تعلق عليها فى ردك 107 ....وهذا الرد منك وصفته لك قائلا...لماذا تركت وتجاهلت ...(فعل فى الماضى)؟



وهذا خلاف ما قلته في ردك السابق من عدم ردي إلا بعد المرة الثالثة!!
ولم ار منك تعليقا على ردي أيضاً، كل ما تفعله هو إضاعة وقتي وسوف أعاقبك على هذا.



> أنت هنا تعرض فكرتى وتقول انها غير منطقية ولم تعرض فكرتك بدليل قولك(فقبل مناقشة الفكرة)


حركة تدليسية لا تمر على مولكا، فأنا قلت "حتى" أي أنه حدث مع ردي، ولكن لأيضاح ضعف فكرتك فكأني لم ارد واريتك كم ان فكرتك ساذجة..



> ولم توضح من اى شئ نجا الله المسيح


لا احتاج لإيضاح وإيضاعة وقتي فيما لن يفيد في إثبات شيء..

فاليهود في كل الأشكال، النفي موجود عنهم، ولا يوجد نفي للفعل.





> ولم تذكر لى ما المنجى من؟


لست مسئولا ولا ملزما لأتكلم كلاما خارج الحوار، فليظل سؤالك لنفسك.




> مع ان الاية تتكلم عن حدث ماضى(كففت)


في الماضي، في الحاضر، في المستقبل، كلها لا تفيدني في شيء إذ ان المنفي عنهم هم اليهود، أي فاعل، وليس الفعل.



> ولم يكن الصلب الا تطورا للرفض والكفر به!


كلام من عندك لا نجد له في كلام الله ظلا..



> فلم تذكر الاية فى ردك فى مشاركة 122  و131


ومن قال اني طلبت منك ان تذكر نصوصك هنا لكي أرد عليها جميعا أصلا؟!



> هل النص يرد عليه؟ لا ....


انا ارد على استشهادك بالنص، وليس النص نفسه بحروفه، لانه لا يوجد فيه دليل، فمثله كمثل أي نص آخر لا يوجد فيه دليل يخدمي في الموضوع.



> السؤال يرد عليه اما النص يعلق عليه وانا كتبت لك الاية 3مرات فلم تعلق على معناها (تفسيرها) كاملة .


ولن اعلق على "تفسيرك" ولا "أي" تفسير" آخر، انا اعلق على النص..



> الاسم (الفاعل) لا ينفوا


بل يتم نفيهم، وهذا واضح من كل النصوص، فالنفي كله عن اليهود، الفاعل، وليس عن الفعل، الصلب..



> فلا معنى ل(النص ينفى اليهود)


بل يوجد معنى، وهو ان النص ينفي اليهود كفعلة للفعل.



> بل اصلا هو ينفى فعل اليهود(تسليمه للرومان)


أين جاء هذا في كلام الله؟



> الكلام اصلا بصيغة الماضى وهو يثبت(لا ينفى) حماية المسيح من اليهود كخطر طارئ (فى اخر عهد المسيح)


هاها، يثبت حماية المسيح من اليهود وبالتالي ينفي صلب اليهود للمسيح 



> تثبت ابعاد المسيح عن مؤامرة اليهود


اين كلمة "مؤامرة"؟


----------

